# Sticky  How To Buy, Choose & Size The Perfect Snowboard For You



## Jed

*Intro:*

So you've decided to buy a snowboard. Awesome! The following guide will break down how to pick the perfect snowboard that's right for you and the type of terrain you ride.

*Video guide:*






Text guide:

*How to choose a snowboard*

To choose a snowboard, you’ll need to decide on 5 main areas: *Size, Flex, Width, Shape & Camber*. Don’t worry if you don’t understand these words, I’ll explain each term, as well as tell you which areas work best for what.

Remember that as you get more experienced, personal preference will play a bigger role in what you’ll prefer, these are only starting points. There are no set rules on what you have to snowboard with.

*Part 1: Snowboard Sizing*

Everyone buying a snowboard always gives their height and weight and asks what size they need. It’s not that simple. How flexible or strong a board is, will change the recommended weight for that board’s size.

For example: A 154 cm snowboard might usually have a recommended weight of about 65 kg, but if this particular snowboard is really flexible and built with lighter but weaker materials, the snowboard might instead have a recommended weight of about 60kg.

Also: Never a snowboard based on height. Rarely ever does height play a big role in the size of snowboard you need. This is a common mistake that even many experienced snowboarders will make.

Always aim to pick your size based mainly on your weight and what you want to ride.

*Picking a snowboard size based on weight*

Below is a list of some very rough weight ranges and their matching snowboard sizes. Remember that certain snowboards may be built slightly weaker or stronger, which will alter their weight range.

If you’d like a more exact weight range for a particular snowboard, you can ask any good snowboard store for a copy of the recommended specifications given to them by the snowboard brand.

Alternatively, you can email the company directly and they should be able to give you the exact recommend weight range for their snowboards.

*Rough weight ranges and recommend snowboard sizes*

100 to 120 lbs (45 to 54.5 kg) = 140 to 145 cm
120 to 130 lbs (55 to 59 kg) = 140 to 150 cm
130 to 140 lbs (59 to 63.5 kg) = 145 to 150 cm
140 to 150 lbs (63.5 to 68 kg) = 145 to 155 cm
150 to 160 lbs (69 to 72.5 kg) = 150 to 155 cm
160 to 170 lbs (72.5 to 77 kg) = 150 to 160 cm
170 to 180 lbs (77 to 81.5 kg) = 155 to 160 cm
180 to 190 lbs (81.5 to 86 kg) = 155 to 165 cm
190 to 200 lbs (86 to 91 kg) = 160 to 170 cm
200 to 250 lbs (91 to 113 kg) = 165 to 180 cm
250+ lbs (113+ kg) = 180 to 190 cm

*Recommended snowboard sizes change depending on the terrain you’re riding*

Besides the above recommend sizes, you should also choose the size of your snowboard based on the type of riding you’ll be doing.

*All Mountain / Ride Everything* - You’ll want to be at roughly the middle of the recommended size for your weight.

*Powder* - Large! Aim for as big a snowboard as you feel comfortable with riding. Bigger snowboards help you to float better in powder.

Just be aware that a huge snowboard may be fun in powder, but won’t be ideal for any other types of riding (and if you intend to ride in the trees you may not want too big of a snowboard).

*Park / Freestyle* - You’ll want a slightly smaller sized snowboard than average. A smaller size helps you to spin and move your snowboard with less effort.
The exception to this rule is if you’ll be riding on very large jumps. If so, you may want an average to slightly longer sized snowboard for greater stability.

*Rails / Urban Freestyle* - A lot shorter than average. If all you’ll be riding is rails, you want a really short snowboard to make it easy to spin and perform rail tricks

*Part 2: Picking the right flex*

Flex describes the flexibility of your snowboard. Companies usually have some sort of chart saying the flexibility or a number system. Lower numbers usually mean more flexible and higher numbers mean less flexible.

Eg – A 5 would be average flex, a 1 would be super flexible and a 10 would be insanely stiff.

*Note: This is FAR from a foolproof way to figure out the flex of a snowboard, so take this with a grain of salt because snowboard flex isn't just about how much you can bend it horizontally, but the torsional flex as well.*

In general, beginner riders will prefer a more flexible snowboard because it’s more forgiving for bad technique and mistakes.

*What flex is best for what type of riding?*

*All Mountain / Ride Everything* – Medium flex or slightly stiffer. About a 5 to 7 out of 10.

*Powder / Freeride* – Medium to super stiff, 6 to 9 out of 10

*Park / Freestyle* – Medium, but go stiffer if you ride bigger jumps. Aim for 4 to 6/7 out of 10.

*Rails / Urban Freestyle* – Super flexible. This will make it easier for nose and tail presses and jibbing/butters. Look for a 2 or 3 out of 10 (just don't expect it to be that stable on jumps and at speed).

*Part 3: Picking the right width*

This is how wide your snowboard needs to be. Snowboards usually come in regular width or wide. Typically, you’ll only require a wide snowboard if you have large feet.

The best way to make sure you’ve got the right width is to bring your snowboard boots when you buy a snowboard and put them where your bindings would be. If the toe and heel of your boot hangs out more than about 1 inch on each side, you may need to consider looking at a wide or mid-wide snowboard.

Some snowboards may be slightly thinner than average so you may not need a wide snowboard but rather, you might just need to pick a different snowboard that has a slightly wider width without needing to go to an actual wide sized snowboard.

*Part 4: Picking the right shape*

Shape is exactly like it sounds. It’s how the snowboard is shaped and how symmetrical the nose and tail of the snowboard are.

In simple speak, it’s basically asking 'Which direction will you be riding most of the time?'

Do you spend your time riding regular, switch (riding with your back foot leading first) or some mix of both.

Below are the 3 most common snowboard shapes and the type of riding that they are best suited for:

Note: Companies will have different names for them but you’ll be able to tell which is which by the description.

*Twin* – This means the snowboard is shaped completely symmetrical. There’s no difference in shape, whether you ride it switch or regular. Great for someone who spends a lot of time riding switch.

Twin snowboards are typically used for freestyle and terrain park riding.

*Twin-ish *- Nearly a twin, but usually just a tiny bit longer / larger in the nose area of your snowboard. Twin-ish snowboards are meant for riding both regular and switch. They're designed for those who spend their time doing a majority of freestyle riding, but with a little bit of all mountain riding as well.

*Directional* - The nose of the snowboard is longer / fatter than the tail of the snowboard. It's designed for someone who rides regular a majority of the time.

*Remember*, these shape descriptions are just recommendations and are not set in stone. For example, you’ll find A LOT of very good riders who do freestyle on a directional board.

*Part 5: Picking the right camber*

*Note*: This is a basic look at camber, for a more detailed guide to camber I'd check out our separate stickied thread on camber profiles.










Camber is the direction which the bottom of your board curves. There are 4 main types of camber (and a billionzilliontrillion sub types of hybrid camber): 

Regular, reverse, flat / zero camber and hybrid camber.

Think of a banana.

*Regular camber* – The banana is curving down

*Reverse camber* - The banana is curving up

*Zero / Flat camber* – You somehow made the banana completely straight.

*Hybrid camber* - This is some sort of mix between regular and reverse camber. One common form of hybrid camber is regular camber in the middle with reverse towards the ends of your snowboard, but you'll find many different types of hybrid camber.

*What camber works for what type of riding?*

Note: These are general guidelines of how a type of camber tends to act, but sometimes you'll find a board which performs very different from how you'd expect it's camber to behave.

*Regular camber* – Offers great stability for riding fast and hitting big jumps

*Reverse camber* – Great for easy float in powder. Also great for freestyle riding that’s only focused on just rails and boxes due to being easy to press and play around.

*Zero / Flat camber* - Used as a middle ground between regular camber and reverse camber.

*Hybrid camber* – Can be used for all situations depending on how the hybrid camber was built. By mixing regular and reverse camber, companies are able to make many different types of hybrid cambers. This means you can have one hybrid camber that's been built for freestyle and another that's been built for powder.

Snowboard companies have many names for their hybrid camber combinations, so you’ll need to look at the description and shape and often ride the actual board to figure out how many hybrid camber boards perform.

Every hybrid camber is a little different because every company builds it a little bit differently.


----------



## Jed

*One last tip for choosing a snowboard*

Just remember that choosing a snowboard is a lot of personal preference. There is no set rule on what you must have.

To name a notable exception: Torstein Horgmo. He's one of the top freestyle snowboarders in the world. Instead of a longer snowboard, he prefers a short snowboard for hitting big jumps because he says it makes it easier for him to land.

All these tips are meant as guidelines, but you should feel free to experiment a little. As you become more experienced, you'll begin to realize what works best for you.

Oh and always test the snowboard out in person if possible. It's by far the best way to actually know how a board performs.


----------



## aaronxthoman

*What snow board should I get?*

New at using this cite but I'm trying to figure out what board I should go with this upcoming season I'm 5'8 145lbs. I ride a lot of everything but I would say my style is finesse I like jumps and rails I love natural features I like riding through trees. Last year was my first year riding I rode a junker 5150 vice 155 I learned a lot on it but it was very stiff hard for me to flex it and could not butter at all. I was looking at the never summer evo but can't decide between a 152 or a 154. And I don't even know if that's the right for and if maybe I should also consider other options.


----------



## Thelee

*board choice*

Whats your fews on his 150 media bltiz? I wanted to move to from 157 lib tech as she isn't that easy to throw around in the parks.




Jed said:


> *One last tip for choosing a snowboard*
> 
> Just remember that choosing a snowboard is a lot of personal preference. There is no set rule on what you must have.
> 
> To name a notable exception: Torstein Horgmo. He's one of the top freestyle snowboarders in the world. Instead of a longer snowboard, he prefers a short snowboard for hitting big jumps because he says it makes it easier for him to land.
> 
> All these tips are meant as guidelines, but you should feel free to experiment a little. As you become more experienced, you'll begin to realize what works best for you.
> 
> Oh and always test the snowboard out in person if possible. It's by far the best way to actually know how a board performs.


----------



## Chisholm-matt

*Rent or use my own*

rent or use my own
hi
i have been snowboarding for about 5 years but only go once a year to different resorts i have my own board which is a morrow peak board with morrow binding which i have had for a years and its been fine but i haven't been snowboarding the last 2 years and was wondering if it would be better to rent this year or stick with my own board 

thanks


----------



## ThredJack

Chisholm-matt said:


> rent or use my own
> hi
> i have been snowboarding for about 5 years but only go once a year to different resorts i have my own board which is a morrow peak board with morrow binding which i have had for a years and its been fine but i haven't been snowboarding the last 2 years and was wondering if it would be better to rent this year or stick with my own board
> 
> thanks


I don't see why you shouldn't stick with your own board.


----------



## TNsnowboardguy

*Used snowboard*

Hey guys, I just posted a forum about a snowboard i bought... look at it and tell me what you think... I'll give you the jist here...


I bought a used never summer revolver with 5-6 year old flux bindings for $325 not knowing what to look for in used merchandise... It had one impact and edge break and a small crack on the other side.. previous owner said it was superficial nbd. I then took the board on a trip to vail. While at vail, the head shop guy tells me i got screwed hard and should get my money back... what do y'all think..?

The repair cost me $60 and a day of snowboarding which we had already bought a lift ticket for.. those are expensive btw. 

What is yall's opinion? what is this board worth? I'm just a beginner so I have no idea who to listen to.


----------



## Katehill

Choosing the right size board is a combination of a rider’s height and weight. Most riders will want the height of their board to be from the chin to the bridge of the nose. If you plan on riding more freestyle you may want a slightly shorter board, and if you plan on riding more Freeride you may want a slightly longer board.


----------



## Jed

Katehill said:


> Choosing the right size board is a combination of a rider’s height and weight. Most riders will want the height of their board to be from the chin to the bridge of the nose. If you plan on riding more freestyle you may want a slightly shorter board, and if you plan on riding more Freeride you may want a slightly longer board.


No please stop - I literally wrote an entire section in the above guide and video explaining that choosing on the old 'chin to the nose' rule is outdated information that's wrong.

I couldn't help looking at your posting history... are you literally going from thread to thread just posting generic replies to old threads in an effort to promote your snow company? If so, you're having the opposite effect, I now dislike your brand/company.

I mean seriously, one of your posts was for some guy comparing two almost identical black helmets and you said you 'like the second one because it goes with your dress'. Wtf does that even mean when both helmets are black?

Nothing wrong with posting here to promote your brand, but do it by being useful and stop with the generic useless replies on old threads.


----------



## Tatanka Head

So in short, you are saying that the effect edge needs to be 11 times your body weight in kilos and that the camber should be between your sternum and your knees?


----------



## Jed

Tatanka Head said:


> So in short, you are saying that the effect edge needs to be 11 times your body weight in kilos and that the camber should be between your sternum and your knees?


No, camber should be between your left hip bone and right 3rd rib. Divide that length by 1.2 and you get the perfect board length.

(yes we're joking for any new boarders reading this... please don't actually start measuring your hip bone to 3rd rib length)


----------



## thunderpaws93

Thanks for the detailed post. But I've got a question. 

The majority of sizing charts I've seen suggest that the size range for 200-210 pound folks is 158 cm -165 cm. Your chart says:
"200 to 250 lbs (91 to 113 kg) = 165 to 180 cm"

Why the difference? Do you think you're onto something that most folks aren't keen to yet (like the height jazz you mentioned in your post)? Or is your chart geared toward something more specific whereas other charts (evo, house, etc) are more generic?

Thanks!

PS...I'm 6'1, 205, size 13 boot and I'm a beg/int all mountain type. I figured my perfect fit would be 161-162 wide, but I'm not finding a lot of those sized boards for sale (seeing far more 159w and 165w). So I was wondering if I'd feel comfy with a 165w even though it's on the high end (of the "other guys" charts).

Thanks again!


----------



## jtg

You are better off looking at the manufacturer's weight ranges (most publish this) and shoot for the middle.


----------



## thunderpaws93

jtg said:


> You are better off looking at the manufacturer's weight ranges (most publish this) and shoot for the middle.


Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Trabi75

TNsnowboardguy said:


> Hey guys, I just posted a forum about a snowboard i bought... look at it and tell me what you think... I'll give you the jist here...
> 
> 
> I bought a used never summer revolver with 5-6 year old flux bindings for $325 not knowing what to look for in used merchandise... It had one impact and edge break and a small crack on the other side.. previous owner said it was superficial nbd. I then took the board on a trip to vail. While at vail, the head shop guy tells me i got screwed hard and should get my money back... what do y'all think..?
> 
> The repair cost me $60 and a day of snowboarding which we had already bought a lift ticket for.. those are expensive btw.
> 
> What is yall's opinion? what is this board worth? I'm just a beginner so I have no idea who to listen to.


I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Craig64

thunderpaws93 said:


> Thanks for the detailed post. But I've got a question.
> 
> The majority of sizing charts I've seen suggest that the size range for 200-210 pound folks is 158 cm -165 cm. Your chart says:
> "200 to 250 lbs (91 to 113 kg) = 165 to 180 cm"
> 
> Why the difference? Do you think you're onto something that most folks aren't keen to yet (like the height jazz you mentioned in your post)? Or is your chart geared toward something more specific whereas other charts (evo, house, etc) are more generic?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS...I'm 6'1, 205, size 13 boot and I'm a beg/int all mountain type. I figured my perfect fit would be 161-162 wide, but I'm not finding a lot of those sized boards for sale (seeing far more 159w and 165w). So I was wondering if I'd feel comfy with a 165w even though it's on the high end (of the "other guys" charts).
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm 6'4 1/2", size US14 and 205lbs as well and have a Burton Custom 165W. Goes well and have not problems with tighter turns. Also have a 163 Landlord I'm taking to Japan in a few months.


----------



## laurence23

*New Board*

First of all, sorry if my English is bad, I'm from Quebec.. 
So yeah, I really really want to buy the new K2 Wild Heart snowboard, which is perfect for me because it's an All-Mountain Freestyle board and he fits perfectly with my bindings so I wouldn't have to change them. The only problem is that this board only exists in 152CM and I'm 152 CM too.. I usually ride board that are around 146CM.. Is 6CM bigger would do a huge difference ? It this going to cause me trouble to ride in the park and do rails?


----------



## ashlei9h_laur6n

I'm currently in the process of buying my first board. I'm 5'9 and 78kg, I have a specific board that I'm after and the weight limit for the 149cm is 55-80kg, I've tested a 149cm board numerous times on an indoor slope and found it ok to ride both normally and freestyle and when learning on the slope I used a 151cm as they didn't have any 149cm. 
I'm wanting the board more for freestyle anyway and have heard that a freestyle board is best to be slightly smaller even though I've been recommended a 153cm-157cm board but that seems a lot larger tan what I've used before. So I was wondering if it would be ok for my height and weight to ride a 149cm?


----------



## vnebh

*looking at sizing lib trs narrow*

Sorry if im hijacking.
looking at a 2016 TRS narrow .
I ride a 148 length currently and happy.
This board has a 23.7cm waist width. this is were my concern lies. 
I have a size 9 boot (a burton ion which claims -1 size profile though I don't know how true that is)
its 9mm less waist width than my current ride which I have no drag issues using.
Will I suffer drag and regret this purchase.
I feel the 151 will be a better match in width but to be honest ive got a tempting deal on a one off 148 narrow and do like riding small


----------



## snowboardnoob

Sup snowboard gods, im new at snowboarding (hence the username) I've gone a couple of times and I enjoy it (1st time I ate lots of snow riding a 147 the board was up to my chin, 2nd time not so much lol rode a 156 which was up to my nose). 

Any who...I'm looking to buy a a board and and bindings. I've already bought some boots (DC control size 10.5). I'm 5"8 and around 180ish, I found this board K2 standard 159 wide. Would this be a good board for me base on my weight/height? I just want to cruise down slopes (not too fast, not too slow) be able to turn with ease). Also, what are some good bindings that are won't break the bank? And what size binding should I get based on my boot size and the board being 159 wide? Thanks in advance for any recommendations and opinions.


----------



## Winter_Lion

*Frosty's Snowboarding Calculator?*

what is this forums' opinion of Frosty's Snowboard Size Calculator?
Snowboard Size Calculator ? Frosty Rider #Snowboarding
it's doesn't show a flex rating but besides that?


----------



## motleybeast

Winter_Lion said:


> what is this forums' opinion of Frosty's Snowboard Size Calculator?
> 
> it's doesn't show a flex rating but besides that?


In terms of size and board waist it got me pretty much right for the Mag One I've just ordered, so that's encouraging! Wont be able to confirm until I've actually ridden it though obviously.

Not sure about the list of boards it suggests underneath though. But it looks like they're only pulling their data from Amazon. I only had a quick look at the boards, but every one I clicked on was Amazon.


----------



## Winter_Lion

motleybeast said:


> In terms of size and board waist it got me pretty much right for the Mag One I've just ordered, so that's encouraging! Wont be able to confirm until I've actually ridden it though obviously.
> 
> Not sure about the list of boards it suggests underneath though. But it looks like they're only pulling their data from Amazon. I only had a quick look at the boards, but every one I clicked on was Amazon.


You picked the one in the middle/highlighted right?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## motleybeast

Winter_Lion said:


> You picked the one in the middle/highlighted right?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk



Yep. Got the length right. Missed the width by 10mm, but it was still nearer the middle number than the highest number.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

These board calculators are responsible for a huge number of new riders making very inappropriate (and expensive to fix) gear choices. Both the input questions and the output results are misguided.

Input: 

Shoe size (Oh no!). This has to be barefoot measurement. Shoe size and even boot size (which always should be be two different measurements) should ever be used.
Rider height should never be requested when sizing a board. Rider height has absolutely no bearing on board sizing.

Output:

Any calculator that outputs a board length without reference to a specific model is doing a huge disservice to the snowboard community. The correct size for a given rider can vary by up to 10 cm depending on model.
Width: The resulting range given is larger than the difference between a "normal" and a "Wide" board in most models and is based on Waist Width (ughhh!). Nothing happens at the waist. And.. it is derived from shoe size as above.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These board calculators are responsible for a huge number of new riders making very inappropriate (and expensive to fix) gear choices. Both the input questions and the output results are misguided.
> 
> Input:
> 
> Shoe size (Oh no!). This has to be barefoot measurement. Shoe size and even boot size (which always should be be two different measurements) should ever be used.
> Rider height should never be requested when sizing a board. Rider height has absolutely no bearing on board sizing.
> 
> Output:
> 
> Any calculator that outputs a board length without reference to a specific model is doing a huge disservice to the snowboard community. The correct size for a given rider can vary by up to 10 cm depending on model.
> Width: The resulting range given is larger than the difference between a "normal" and a "Wide" board in most models and is based on Waist Width (ughhh!). Nothing happens at the waist. And.. it is derived from shoe size as above.


Thanks Wired! Lucky me though I went with Mondo size. But, I'll definitely agree with you since there wasn't any boards presented to me I just took it as a suggestion. I was looking at boards but I would still look at the manufacturer website for their suggested weight because not all boards are made equally. Really great to have you around this forum.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KirbyCarrillo

Thanks a lot for the tips jed.


----------



## Jonny C

Wiredsport is right.
A lot of mistakes are being made using board and boot size calculators.
The best way to find a right board size with you is to consult a fellow seasoned rider and also a specialist in a store.
Boards are not the same and they dont fit the same according to your size. There are boards that fit better in a 156 size, others 154 and others at 158. It depends on the style, the rocker, and the type of construction of the board. Example: Burton has boards like the Nug that fit perfectly 10 cm bellow your normal size. This means that if you use a 156 board, the Nug should be a 146.
And so many other examples are out there like the Burton Landlord, Skeleton Key etc.

The boots are also tricky. Each brand deals with the format of the foot in their own way. Remember that Nike has 3 types of base soles for each foot format and the boot brands do the same. There are simple a few brands that fit their boots better in your feet than others. A size 28 boot may be too long or too short if you try a size 28 from a different brand. It has to do if you have a curved foot, flat foot, wide foot, etc.
So always avoid buying for the first time in a online store. Always buy in a physical store where you can test the gear before buying and get the necessary advice.


----------



## Synathidy

So I have some inner conflict about snowboard sizing...

First, a brief run-down of my snowboarding profile:
Age 27 (not growing anymore)
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 130 lb
Feet size: 26.5 cm (and I wear size 11 Burton Highline BOAs)
Stance: +15/-15, 22 inches apart
Experience: Intermediate
Riding preference: I really just like cruising down the mountain in general. I really love it when I can go through some patches of powder, and I'd be open to learning a few little trick techniques later, once I'm more experienced (180s, little jumps, etc.).

Now my issue is regarding board length. I know the prevailing advice by those in the know is to go by weight, but this isn't quite cut-and-dry with my great height and light weight. I bought my first board used, an old Sims Quest 160. Before settling on it, I had visited all of the shops carrying snowboards/gear in my town, and (to my surprise), they all recommended I size my board by height (no less than ~157 cm), and NOT weight, even when I specifically asked about the height vs. weight methods. Ultimately, I bought my 160 cm board because, even though most any size guide online will recommend me a board a bit shorter than this for a 130 lb person, it was the only used (i.e. cheap enough for me to afford) board I could find which was wide enough for my feet. Plus the board was in nice condition. It's served me well so far (though I've never been on a shorter board and don't know if that might feel better or not).

Looking at board specs online, a similar issue can be found, as sometimes my weight will place me in the recommended range for a very short length that doesn't come in a wide option and is too narrow for my size 11 boots. Maximum stance width is potentially an issue as well, as I would like to have the option to widen my bindings by an inch or two should I want to experiment (24~25 inches, ideally). So you see, long legs and normal feet size for a 6'3" person often clash with my weight when I go to size a board by a website or company's guidelines. So how should I size a board? Is there a limit to the "go by weight" rule for someone who's very tall and very light? Or should I ignore the stark difference between my tall, lanky frame and the shorter board length which fits my weight. It seems a little strange for a 6'3" person to ride on a 150 cm or less board, but would that probably be easier and more enjoyable for me?

I ask about this because I know I'll someday want to invest in a brand new true-twin board (because I really want to learn to ride switch) for all-mountain snowboarding, perhaps as soon as for next season. The board I have (a directional twin, I believe - could be mistaken) works great and I love it, but I'm pretty insistent on having a true twin (totally symmetrical flex and no stance setback) when I upgrade.


----------



## SGboarder

Synathidy said:


> So I have some inner conflict about snowboard sizing...
> 
> First, a brief run-down of my snowboarding profile:
> Age 27 (not growing anymore)
> Height: 6'3"
> Weight: 130 lb
> Feet size: 26.5 cm (and I wear size 11 Burton Highline BOAs)
> Stance: +15/-15, 22 inches apart
> Experience: Intermediate
> Riding preference: I really just like cruising down the mountain in general. I really love it when I can go through some patches of powder, and I'd be open to learning a few little trick techniques later, once I'm more experienced (180s, little jumps, etc.).
> 
> Now my issue is regarding board length. I know the prevailing advice by those in the know is to go by weight, but this isn't quite cut-and-dry with my great height and light weight. I bought my first board used, an old Sims Quest 160. Before settling on it, I had visited all of the shops carrying snowboards/gear in my town, and (to my surprise), they all recommended I size my board by height (no less than ~157 cm), and NOT weight, even when I specifically asked about the height vs. weight methods. Ultimately, I bought my 160 cm board because, even though most any size guide online will recommend me a board a bit shorter than this for a 130 lb person, it was the only used (i.e. cheap enough for me to afford) board I could find which was wide enough for my feet. Plus the board was in nice condition. It's served me well so far (though I've never been on a shorter board and don't know if that might feel better or not).
> 
> Looking at board specs online, a similar issue can be found, as sometimes my weight will place me in the recommended range for a very short length that doesn't come in a wide option and is too narrow for my size 11 boots. Maximum stance width is potentially an issue as well, as I would like to have the option to widen my bindings by an inch or two should I want to experiment (24~25 inches, ideally). So you see, long legs and normal feet size for a 6'3" person often clash with my weight when I go to size a board by a website or company's guidelines. So how should I size a board? Is there a limit to the "go by weight" rule for someone who's very tall and very light? Or should I ignore the stark difference between my tall, lanky frame and the shorter board length which fits my weight. It seems a little strange for a 6'3" person to ride on a 150 cm or less board, but would that probably be easier and more enjoyable for me?
> 
> I ask about this because I know I'll someday want to invest in a brand new true-twin board (because I really want to learn to ride switch) for all-mountain snowboarding, perhaps as soon as for next season. The board I have (a directional twin, I believe - could be mistaken) works great and I love it, but I'm pretty insistent on having a true twin (totally symmetrical flex and no stance setback) when I upgrade.


Shoe size is a much bigger issue for you than board length: A 26.5cm foot corresponds to a US8.5 snowboard boot.

And you definitely don't need a true twin to learn switch. Arguably a directional twin is better for that.


----------



## SnowDragon

SGboarder said:


> Shoe size is a much bigger issue for you than board length: A 26.5cm foot corresponds to a US8.5 snowboard boot.
> 
> And you definitely don't need a true twin to learn switch. Arguably a directional twin is better for that.


How is a directional twin better for riding switch than a true twin?
I can understand that a directional twin is sufficient for riding switch, but not better than a true twin.


----------



## Synathidy

SGboarder said:


> Shoe size is a much bigger issue for you than board length: A 26.5cm foot corresponds to a US8.5 snowboard boot.
> 
> And you definitely don't need a true twin to learn switch. Arguably a directional twin is better for that.


Well, evidently certain boots run small, because I tried on some Burton boots of size 10, 10.5, and 11, in person, and the size 10 boots REALLY caused my toes to crumple up uncomfortably, even after trying to bump my heel on the floor to scoot them back. My toes were pushing up against even the size 11 boots I've been wearing when I first got them. After riding in them for several full days, they packed out a little and now feel perfect. 

I'm aware that my cm foot measurement doesn't normally correspond to a size 11 boot, but for this particular boot of mine, size 11 is what fits. Maybe when the time comes to buy new boots of a different model, it'll turn out that a smaller size accurately fits my feet, but that's definitely not so with these ones. There's no way in hell that my feet would fit in 8.5 size boots of the kind I'm now using, based on what I've actually tried on.

I'm interested in what you said about directional twin, though. Why would that be beneficial for riding switch? Wouldn't any stance setback or asymmetrical flexibility make it more awkward/difficult to ride the other way?

Edit: I actually just measured my feet again to double check, more exactly by standing normally and marking lines on paper, and they could be called 27~27.5 cm.
Anyway, I'd still like to hear what anyone thinks of my length question (in my last post). I go back and forth, thinking about it. It torments me so. orz


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> Well, evidently certain boots run small, because I tried on some Burton boots of size 10, 10.5, and 11, in person, and the size 10 boots REALLY caused my toes to crumple up uncomfortably, even after trying to bump my heel on the floor to scoot them back. My toes were pushing up against even the size 11 boots I've been wearing when I first got them. After riding in them for several full days, they packed out a little and now feel perfect.
> 
> I'm aware that my cm foot measurement doesn't normally correspond to a size 11 boot, but for this particular boot of mine, size 11 is what fits. Maybe when the time comes to buy new boots of a different model, it'll turn out that a smaller size accurately fits my feet, but that's definitely not so with these ones. There's no way in hell that my feet would fit in 8.5 size boots of the kind I'm now using, based on what I've actually tried on.
> 
> I'm interested in what you said about directional twin, though. Why would that be beneficial for riding switch? Wouldn't any stance setback or asymmetrical flexibility make it more awkward/difficult to ride the other way?
> 
> Edit: I actually just measured my feet again to double check, more exactly by standing normally and marking lines on paper, and they could be called 27~27.5 cm.
> Anyway, I'd still like to hear what anyone thinks of my length question (in my last post). I go back and forth, thinking about it. It torments me so. orz


Hi Syn,

You may want to measure your barefoot width as well. 26.5-27.5 cm should never be in Mondo 29 (size 11).

STOKED!


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> You may want to measure your barefoot width as well. 26.5-27.5 cm should never be in Mondo 29 (size 11).
> 
> STOKED!


Hey, dude, I read through your entire thread about boot sizing. It was an interesting read for me, since I am intent on (I'd say even passionate about) having well-fitting gear. To be honest, it bothers me a bit that some people have told me my boots are too big for me, but pragmatically, I've snowboarded in them 6 times and they've felt great. My toes just touch the ends, and my heels are held very firmly with no heel lift that I can notice. They feel extremely comfy and I don't think I've had any performance issues related to having too-large boots (I'm sort of a beginner-intermediate snowboarder, and feel I've been progressing wonderfully - plus having a great time). Then again, I may just be new, naive, and not able to know the difference between the performance of slightly-too-large boots and tighter-fitting ones. I also don't know if six (full) days of riding is long enough to get a sense of the "packing-out effect." You think they could pack out a lot more and then I may curse the day I bought size 11 boots?

But to answer about the width: I just measured by putting each foot sidelong against a wall and measuring out to the widest point. The measurement I got for both is very close to 9.5 cm.

And forgive this somewhat retarded question, but... durrr... how exactly is foot length measured? See, I've tried planting my foot against a wall and measuring out from there, but I've gotten measurements varying up to a full centimeter (sometimes even a little more!) due to having my foot either really pressed up firmly against the wall, or just lightly touching. I also wonder if the time of day I measure makes a difference. I'd guess it could if one has been on their feet all day.


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> Hey, dude, I read through your entire thread about boot sizing. It was an interesting read for me, since I am intent on (I'd say even passionate about) having well-fitting gear. To be honest, it bothers me a bit that some people have told me my boots are too big for me, but pragmatically, I've snowboarded in them 6 times and they've felt great. My toes just touch the ends, and my heels are held very firmly with no heel lift that I can notice. They feel extremely comfy and I don't think I've had any performance issues related to having too-large boots (I'm sort of a beginner-intermediate snowboarder, and feel I've been progressing wonderfully - plus having a great time). Then again, I may just be new, naive, and not able to know the difference between the performance of slightly-too-large boots and tighter-fitting ones. I also don't know if six (full) days of riding is long enough to get a sense of the "packing-out effect." You think they could pack out a lot more and then I may curse the day I bought size 11 boots?
> 
> But to answer about the width: I just measured by putting each foot sidelong against a wall and measuring out to the widest point. The measurement I got for both is very close to 9.5 cm.
> 
> And forgive this somewhat retarded question, but... durrr... how exactly is foot length measured? See, I've tried planting my foot against a wall and measuring out from there, but I've gotten measurements varying up to a full centimeter (sometimes even a little more!) due to having my foot either really pressed up firmly against the wall, or just lightly touching. I also wonder if the time of day I measure makes a difference. I'd guess it could if one has been on their feet all day.


Hi Syn,

It sounds like you are having a great time riding and are advancing quickly. That is always awesome to hear! Riders mention boots a lot because they do have a huge impact on performance. No intention to cool your stoke on this end. Snowboard boots are intended to fit very differently from other footwear. Just touching the end of the liner typically indicates at least one full size too large. We look for firm pressure (both toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This usually feels very odd or wrong to a new rider but soon anything else will feel incorrect. That firm pressure is what hold your foot in place and with a heat fit allows for a massive increase in performance. 

If you want to pull the inserts from your liners, stand on them with your heels back in the heel indents and take/post some photos I will be happy to have a look. 

9.5 cm wide in this size range is very narrow. If correct, that is a C width even at size 9.5. That will not be our issue.

For measurement I suggest just touching the wall with your heel and fully weighting that foot.

Boots typically pack out for roughly 2 weeks of riding days. 1 cm (one full foot size) of pack out is typical.


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> It sounds like you are having a great time riding and are advancing quickly. That is always awesome to hear! Riders mention boots a lot because they do have a huge impact on performance. No intention to cool your stoke on this end. Snowboard boots are intended to fit very differently from other footwear. Just touching the end of the liner typically indicates at least one full size too large. We look for firm pressure (both toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This usually feels very odd or wrong to a new rider but soon anything else will feel incorrect. That firm pressure is what hold your foot in place and with a heat fit allows for a massive increase in performance.
> 
> If you want to pull the inserts from your liners, stand on them with your heels back in the heel indents and take/post some photos I will be happy to have a look.
> 
> 9.5 cm wide in this size range is very narrow. If correct, that is a C width even at size 9.5. That will not be our issue.
> 
> For measurement I suggest just touching the wall with your heel and fully weighting that foot.
> 
> Boots typically pack out for roughly 2 weeks of riding days. 1 cm (one full foot size) of pack out is typical.


Kind of you to offer, dude. I may check that out (foot on insert test), but not immediately. I'm busy working in university labs all day (that's where I am now). And thanks very much for the advice regarding my somewhat retarded question on foot length determination, LOL.

Even though I've had no issues as of yet with my boots and everything feels great (despite the size departing so far from mondo size), it's good to think about these things, as no doubt there will be a time (maybe very soon if packing out happens to a greater extent) when I desire new boots. Or maybe I'll want a slightly stiffer flexing boot someday. I'm already thinking and planning about it with the help of forum posters like yourself, and I think it's quite likely that I'll want to try sizing down at least a full size in the next pair I try.

Too bad I won't get to continue my experimental "pack-in" period until next winter... I swear, I've never been more ready for winter to start again just as it's ending. I've become "snow-borderline" obsessed with this hobby. Ba-doom ching.


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> It sounds like you are having a great time riding and are advancing quickly. That is always awesome to hear! Riders mention boots a lot because they do have a huge impact on performance. No intention to cool your stoke on this end. Snowboard boots are intended to fit very differently from other footwear. Just touching the end of the liner typically indicates at least one full size too large. We look for firm pressure (both toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the liner. This usually feels very odd or wrong to a new rider but soon anything else will feel incorrect. That firm pressure is what hold your foot in place and with a heat fit allows for a massive increase in performance.
> 
> If you want to pull the inserts from your liners, stand on them with your heels back in the heel indents and take/post some photos I will be happy to have a look.
> 
> 9.5 cm wide in this size range is very narrow. If correct, that is a C width even at size 9.5. That will not be our issue.
> 
> For measurement I suggest just touching the wall with your heel and fully weighting that foot.
> 
> Boots typically pack out for roughly 2 weeks of riding days. 1 cm (one full foot size) of pack out is typical.


Hey, Wired-dude, sorry this took me so long. I had a crazy week of school. But here are foot pix with the liner of my current boot, if you are still generous enough to offer your opinion. I think I already know what you're going to say: that they look too big. I've also tried on my boots a few times more lately, more conscious than I was before of just how much room I have in there. The boa system allows a very nice, tight fit around my feet in general, but I think I'm finding that when I bend my knees down into "snowboard stance," my toes really aren't pressuring the toe box at all; rather, they just very lightly touch.

Anyway, I also measured my length again in the way you advised. I feel pretty confidant now my foot size is very close to 27.5 cm (definitely not any smaller than that). Based on the things I've now discovered with careful observation, I'm thinking I wouldn't want to go any bigger than size 10 with the next boots I buy. I believe my proper mondo size would be 9.5 (based on 27.5 cm), but I'm a bit nervous about downsizing that much.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Syn,

Yes, those are larger than we would like to see. Your foot is smaller than that insert. When we get you down to your Mondo size your foot will overhang the insert by ~ 1 cm. That is typical. 27.5 cm is a size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> Yes, those are larger than we would like to see. Your foot is smaller than that insert. When we get you down to your Mondo size your foot will overhang the insert by ~ 1 cm. That is typical. 27.5 cm is a size 9.5 in snowboard boots.
> 
> STOKED!


Cool. I feel better about my perspective on boots now. I can assure you I will be trying out some smaller boots next season.

If I may, I'd also like to ask you about my snowboard: my board is a very old (others on this site estimated ~20 yrs) Sims Quest 160. I don't know too much about it other than that it seems to be a directional twin with traditional camber. I have no clue how its stiffness measures up to today's boards. I'm wondering about how appropriate the 160 cm length is for my very light weight of 130 lbs. Most every weight/board length guide I've found would recommend a shorter board for my weight. Unfortunately I don't think any such weight guide can be found for this old board. Any thoughts? I'm interested in all-mountain riding (mainly just riding down the mountain and maybe learning a few little tricks someday). Based on browsing new boards, my size seems to be around 150~155 cm for most models out there today, and I'm wondering if this big old clunky 160 could be making it more difficult for me to turn and maneuver.


----------



## Fielding

You completely left out the single most important factor: graphics. I really don't care if the board is camber or rocker as long as it has either some cool skull heads or a hot bikini chick graphic on it. 



Jed said:


> *Intro:*
> 
> So you've decided to buy a snowboard. Awesome! The following guide will break down how to pick the perfect snowboard that's right for you and the type of terrain you ride.
> 
> *Video guide:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text guide:
> 
> *How to choose a snowboard*
> 
> To choose a snowboard, you’ll need to decide on 5 main areas: *Size, Flex, Width, Shape & Camber*. Don’t worry if you don’t understand these words, I’ll explain each term, as well as tell you which areas work best for what.
> 
> Remember that as you get more experienced, personal preference will play a bigger role in what you’ll prefer, these are only starting points. There are no set rules on what you have to snowboard with.
> 
> *Part 1: Snowboard Sizing*
> 
> Everyone buying a snowboard always gives their height and weight and asks what size they need. It’s not that simple. How flexible or strong a board is, will change the recommended weight for that board’s size.
> 
> For example: A 154 cm snowboard might usually have a recommended weight of about 65 kg, but if this particular snowboard is really flexible and built with lighter but weaker materials, the snowboard might instead have a recommended weight of about 60kg.
> 
> Also: Never a snowboard based on height. Rarely ever does height play a big role in the size of snowboard you need. This is a common mistake that even many experienced snowboarders will make.
> 
> Always aim to pick your size based mainly on your weight and what you want to ride.
> 
> *Picking a snowboard size based on weight*
> 
> Below is a list of some very rough weight ranges and their matching snowboard sizes. Remember that certain snowboards may be built slightly weaker or stronger, which will alter their weight range.
> 
> If you’d like a more exact weight range for a particular snowboard, you can ask any good snowboard store for a copy of the recommended specifications given to them by the snowboard brand.
> 
> Alternatively, you can email the company directly and they should be able to give you the exact recommend weight range for their snowboards.
> 
> *Rough weight ranges and recommend snowboard sizes*
> 
> 100 to 120 lbs (45 to 54.5 kg) = 140 to 145 cm
> 120 to 130 lbs (55 to 59 kg) = 140 to 150 cm
> 130 to 140 lbs (59 to 63.5 kg) = 145 to 150 cm
> 140 to 150 lbs (63.5 to 68 kg) = 145 to 155 cm
> 150 to 160 lbs (69 to 72.5 kg) = 150 to 155 cm
> 160 to 170 lbs (72.5 to 77 kg) = 150 to 160 cm
> 170 to 180 lbs (77 to 81.5 kg) = 155 to 160 cm
> 180 to 190 lbs (81.5 to 86 kg) = 155 to 165 cm
> 190 to 200 lbs (86 to 91 kg) = 160 to 170 cm
> 200 to 250 lbs (91 to 113 kg) = 165 to 180 cm
> 250+ lbs (113+ kg) = 180 to 190 cm
> ....


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> Cool. I feel better about my perspective on boots now. I can assure you I will be trying out some smaller boots next season.
> 
> If I may, I'd also like to ask you about my snowboard: my board is a very old (others on this site estimated ~20 yrs) Sims Quest 160. I don't know too much about it other than that it seems to be a directional twin with traditional camber. I have no clue how its stiffness measures up to today's boards. I'm wondering about how appropriate the 160 cm length is for my very light weight of 130 lbs. Most every weight/board length guide I've found would recommend a shorter board for my weight. Unfortunately I don't think any such weight guide can be found for this old board. Any thoughts? I'm interested in all-mountain riding (mainly just riding down the mountain and maybe learning a few little tricks someday). Based on browsing new boards, my size seems to be around 150~155 cm for most models out there today, and I'm wondering if this big old clunky 160 could be making it more difficult for me to turn and maneuver.


Hi Syn,

I strongly suggest that you take the emphasis off of tip to tip length (i.e. 160 cm, 150 cm, etc.). *Tip to tip length is a very poor indicator of how a board will perform and any calculator or system that produces a tip to tip size or size range should be avoided (this thread included).* The only way to get a strong fit is to look at the design specs of specific models. What was the board designed for? What weight range? What foot size? 

The original Sims Quest was a directional, cap construction, vertically laminated wood core board with a very uniform core thickness (common back then). It was quite stiff and had a long running length due to full conventional camber and relatively short raised tip and tail (for the day). You are correct that it is both longer (contact and edge) and stiffer than would be suggested for your specs. 

If there are specific models that you are interested in we will all be stoked to help you find the best size for your specifics.


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> I strongly suggest that you take the emphasis off of tip to tip length (i.e. 160 cm, 150 cm, etc.). *Tip to tip length is a very poor indicator of how a board will perform and any calculator or system that produces a tip to tip size or size range should be avoided (this thread included).* The only way to get a strong fit is to look at the design specs of specific models. What was the board designed for? What weight range? What foot size?
> 
> The original Sims Quest was a directional, cap construction, vertically laminated wood core board with a very uniform core thickness (common back then). It was quite stiff and had a long running length due to full conventional camber and relatively short raised tip and tail (for the day). You are correct that it is both longer (contact and edge) and stiffer than would be suggested for your specs.
> 
> If there are specific models that you are interested in we will all be stoked to help you find the best size for your specifics.


Don't worry about the tip-to-tail length thing; in all the browsing I've done I only look at weight range and width as sizing indicators. I did notice, however, that very few weight guides for specific boards sized me at a 160+ cm model, so that's what (along with its traditional camber effective edge) made me deduce my Sims might be a little too long. Effective edge is something I've started paying a little more attention to.

One interesting thing: both snowboard-related shops I visited in my small town before buying this one suggested just sizing by length (the shoulder to nose range stand-up height rule), and flat out told me when I asked that weight wasn't a factor. (I smugly kept to myself that I knew weight WAS a factor). I ended up getting the 160 I have just because of such a limited selection of used boards (I wanted a cheap introduction into snowboarding). But let's just say... I have little confidence in the competence of my local shops  Hence why I'm now talking to a scientist of snowboarding such as yourself.

But anyway, thanks SO much for offering those details on my Quest! That's, like, the most anyone has been able to tell me about it. Very interesting info on the core thickness and stiffness, especially. Concerning new board browsing (if you have specific sizing suggestions), the one that I'm looking at most closely right now is the 2017 Capita Horrorscope. I am intrigued by its flat-to-rocker, medium-soft flex design.  I would use it mostly for cruising down the mountain with moderate carving (maybe through a little powder, but there isn't that much here), and learning some little tricks next season (buttering, 180s, perhaps small jumps, etc., etc.). I wouldn't be doing any SUPER fast, hard carving or extreme freeriding (not any time soon, at least). The snow I would be encountering is mostly the dry, fluffy variety common to interior Alaska (I live in a subarctic desert - literally). Not much hardpack, and not very icy. Virtually NEVER slushy except in the 1-2 week brief spring.

I've been leaning towards either the 153 or 155, but I have also considered the 157. Do you think the 157 would be oversized for me? It's a little difficult to judge with this one since Capita doesn't publish weight ranges. You can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think width will be an issue on any of these three sizes. I'm pretty certain my boot size going forward is going to always be either 9.5 or 10 (depending on the individual boot) and I believe either of those sizes would be okay for the widths of these boards (again, correct me if you have a differing insight).


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> One interesting thing: both snowboard-related shops I visited in my small town before buying this one suggested just sizing by length (the shoulder to nose range stand-up height rule), and flat out told me when I asked that weight wasn't a factor.


Next time you go in, don't take off your headphones. Just smile and nod . Sadly, this is still common.



Synathidy said:


> I've been leaning towards either the 153 or 155, but I have also considered the 157. Do you think the 157 would be oversized for me? It's a little difficult to judge with this one since Capita doesn't publish weight ranges. You can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think width will be an issue on any of these three sizes. I'm pretty certain my boot size going forward is going to always be either 9.5 or 10 (depending on the individual boot) and I believe either of those sizes would be okay for the widths of these boards (again, correct me if you have a differing insight).


The Horrorscope is a really playful board. Flatrock and soft(er) by any standard. 153 will be best for your specs. If you have a chance to demo some boards before you buy I would highly suggest that. The Horrorscope has a highly reduced contact length in comparison to your Quest and is nearly opposite the Quest in many ways. That is not a negative but you should know that you are going from near one end of the spectrum to near the other. There are other designs that would land you closer to the middle (if that is your goal).

STOKED!


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Next time you go in, don't take off your headphones. Just smile and nod . Sadly, this is still common.
> 
> 
> 
> The Horrorscope is a really playful board. Flatrock and soft(er) by any standard. 153 will be best for your specs. If you have a chance to demo some boards before you buy I would highly suggest that. The Horrorscope has a highly reduced contact length in comparison to your Quest and is nearly opposite the Quest in many ways. That is not a negative but you should know that you are going from near one end of the spectrum to near the other. There are other designs that would land you closer to the middle (if that is your goal).
> 
> STOKED!


Ah, yes, I understand. It would indeed be a big change from what I've got indeed. Although I'm not really overly attached to any one profile at this point. I liked the idea of a flat to rocker board because one thing I would like to change is having a bit of a looser board (I can't yet compare with anything, but I think my Sims is more on the stiffer, catchier, hard-to-turn side). I also just don't think I require that much stiffness in a board right now (if anything I think it may make my maneuvering more difficult since I'm still relatively new to snowboarding and such a lightweight).

A chance to demo boards could be nice, but it's also pretty much a total no-go where I live. It's a tiny town, and there isn't much here, let alone shops which keep any sort of decent stock of different models, types, and/or sizes of snowboards.

But you think the 153, huh? Is there a certain board spec(s) you use to make that suggestion? I just like to understand how to tell these things. One thing I'm wondering: could there be any benefit for me going up a couple cm to the 155 if I think the riding I do will be a bit more on the all-mountain side and relatively less (but still some) on the tricks/feestyle side? I've read of people choosing a slightly smaller size (for increased maneuverability and decreased swing weight) if their board will be used for almost all park, or a slightly larger size (for increased stability at speed, better edge hold) if they spend more time just riding down the mountain.

Also, I just thought of something: does anyone ever consider the _torque_ they exert on their board due to their height when sizing a board for really tall or really short people? This would be a combination effect of height and weight since torque is a rotational force proportional to both force (from one's mass and gravity) and the lever arm length (one's height, in this case). I would think that, since I am on the much taller side for my weight, that when I lean into a turn my tall frame would exert more torque on the board's torsional flexing than, say, someone who's 6-9 inches shorter than me. But I dunno... The force vector contibuting to the torque I speak of would probably be pretty small relative to the force vector directly downward on the board (unless turning with extreme angles to ground). I may be over-analyzing snowboard selection and getting too nerdy here. :B


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> But you think the 153, huh? Is there a certain board spec(s) you use to make that suggestion? I just like to understand how to tell these things. One thing I'm wondering: could there be any benefit for me going up a couple cm to the 155 if I think the riding I do will be a bit more on the all-mountain side and relatively less (but still some) on the tricks/feestyle side? I've read of people choosing a slightly smaller size (for increased maneuverability and decreased swing weight) if their board will be used for almost all park, or a slightly larger size (for increased stability at speed, better edge hold) if they spend more time just riding down the mountain.


Hi Syn,

Yes, 153. I would not suggest upsizing a soft, flatrock board in an effort to get extra grip/stability. This is really a very specialized board and I would highly suggest that you size it to ride well for what it is rather than trying to glean extra performance in other areas that is really not available from this design.

If playful riding is your goal than this is a great choice. If you are looking for a do it all daily driver then i would suggest an alternate model.


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> Yes, 153. I would not suggest upsizing a soft, flatrock board in an effort to get extra grip/stability. This is really a very specialized board and I would highly suggest that you size it to ride well for what it is rather than trying to glean extra performance in other areas that is really not available from this design.
> 
> If playful riding is your goal than this is a great choice. If you are looking for a do it all daily driver then i would suggest an alternate model.


Yes, being a little more playful is a goal. :grin: I shall make the mountain my veritable plaything! As I just said though, I'm still wondering what specific board specifications lead you to suggest the 153 with such certainty. Is it the effective edge? It couldn't be my weight alone, since Capita publishes not weight ranges, unless you're estimating based on some more general weight range which isn't specific to this board... REVEAL TO ME YOUR SECRETS, MR. WIREDSPORT. > 

And again, what of torque's compounded effect for the freakishly tall? I'm loathe to dismiss the laws of physics. Weight must certainly be key, but torsional flexing is produced by torque, which is proportional to BOTH force due to gravity and the lever arm's length, the latter of which is obviously greater for someone with great height and very long legs (like myself).

Anyway, thanks for all of your sizing advice thus far. It has all been a helpful complement to my rigorous research (especially regarding boot sizing) and I thoroughly enjoy the discussion.


----------



## Wiredsport

Synathidy said:


> Yes, being a little more playful is a goal. :grin: I shall make the mountain my veritable plaything! As I just said though, I'm still wondering what specific board specifications lead you to suggest the 153 with such certainty. Is it the effective edge? It couldn't be my weight alone, since Capita publishes not weight ranges, unless you're estimating based on some more general weight range which isn't specific to this board... REVEAL TO ME YOUR SECRETS, MR. WIREDSPORT. >
> 
> And again, what of torque's compounded effect for the freakishly tall? I'm loathe to dismiss the laws of physics. Weight must certainly be key, but torsional flexing is produced by torque, which is proportional to BOTH force due to gravity and the lever arm's length, the latter of which is obviously greater for someone with great height and very long legs (like myself).
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all of your sizing advice thus far. It has all been a helpful complement to my rigorous research (especially regarding boot sizing) and I thoroughly enjoy the discussion.


Hi Syn,

It is always weight and foot size .

At 27.5 cm foot, 130 lbs the top choice for you would be the 153 cm. Next up would be 151 cm, not 155. We want to makes sure you have barefoot overhang at normal stance angles. You are a new rider so your angles are not locked in yet. This is a pure play board. Adding length and stiffness is not advised. The 155 is better suited for guys of my size at 170 lbs. I have many days on this board and the DOA. If you want to stick with Capita and are looking for an all mountain play board then you might consider the DOA.

Torsional flex (twist) is managed primarily from intentional rider controlled body input. Most current boards are milled so that the area between the bindings allows rider controlled torsional twist to varying degrees. On a board that is overweighted for its design, unwanted torsional and longitudinal flex can occur on all areas of the board. The board will distort and will not offer its designed edge hold. Height is a negligible factor here as body position is not static in either height or position like a fixed lever. Body weight is intentionally positioned - with time  - and is typically in line with the forces applied to the board. 

STOKED!


----------



## Synathidy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Syn,
> 
> It is always weight and foot size .
> 
> At 27.5 cm foot, 130 lbs the top choice for you would be the 153 cm. Next up would be 151 cm, not 155. We want to makes sure you have barefoot overhang at normal stance angles. You are a new rider so your angles are not locked in yet. This is a pure play board. Adding length and stiffness is not advised. The 155 is better suited for guys of my size at 170 lbs. I have many days on this board and the DOA. If you want to stick with Capita and are looking for an all mountain play board then you might consider the DOA.
> 
> Torsional flex (twist) is managed primarily from intentional rider controlled body input. Most current boards are milled so that the area between the bindings allows rider controlled torsional twist to varying degrees. On a board that is overweighted for its design, unwanted torsional and longitudinal flex can occur on all areas of the board. The board will distort and will not offer its designed edge hold. Height is a negligible factor here as body position is not static in either height or position like a fixed lever. Body weight is intentionally positioned - with time  - and is typically in line with the forces applied to the board.
> 
> STOKED!


Hrm... well okay. I appreciate your elaborated input (you really are a saint of snowboarding sizing). The more discussion of flex and its workings, the better, I say. I feel it's an easily misunderstood area for newer boarders of the snow.

In any case, I'll consider your tips as I move forward. I'll cease bombarding you with my impertinent questions... for now. ^_^


----------



## Shep

Looking for a new board and Im looking at waist widths.

Currently looking at the Jones explorer or Rossi one mag.

I am a leanish guy at about 68kgs and 183cms tall. My normal running shoes are a 10.5 or 11US but I have a pair of size 11US snowboard boots.
I have recently been refitted for boots and I realize I should have got a size 10 boot and not the 11 and so I will look to replace my snowboard boots in the next few months.
I use large burton mission bindings (but can upgrade to mediums if required)
For the Jones explorer I seem to be in between 2 sizes (the 159 or the 162). Which board would be better?

Would a width of 25.4 be enough for my current boots and large bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport

Shep said:


> Looking for a new board and Im looking at waist widths.
> 
> Currently looking at the Jones explorer or Rossi one mag.
> 
> I am a leanish guy at about 68kgs and 183cms tall. My normal running shoes are a 10.5 or 11US but I have a pair of size 11US snowboard boots.
> I have recently been refitted for boots and I realize I should have got a size 10 boot and not the 11 and so I will look to replace my snowboard boots in the next few months.
> I use large burton mission bindings (but can upgrade to mediums if required)
> For the Jones explorer I seem to be in between 2 sizes (the 159 or the 162). Which board would be better?
> 
> Would a width of 25.4 be enough for my current boots and large bindings?


Hi Shep,

You really do not want to go by a relation to shoe size or boot size. You will want to go by barefoot measurement. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Shep

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Shep,
> 
> You really do not want to go by a relation to shoe size or boot size. You will want to go by barefoot measurement.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


26cm foot length. thanks for your assistance.

The Jones Explorer in 159 has a waist width of 254. Not sure if that is too small. Currently ride angles of 15,12 I think.


----------



## Wiredsport

Shep said:


> 26cm foot length. thanks for your assistance.
> 
> The Jones Explorer in 159 has a waist width of 254. Not sure if that is too small. Currently ride angles of 15,12 I think.


Hi Shep,

26 cm is Mondo 260 which is actually size 8 in snowboard boots. The Jones Explorer will be wider at the inserts than your foot is long. That is without stance angle. With stance angle you will lose ~ an additional cm. We always advise that riders aim to have some barefoot overhang over both the toe and heel edge. On this board you would be within the confines of the edges. 

I would highly suggest that you sort your boots out first. This will have a major impact on both your riding and on your board an binding choices. Here are some threads that may help:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html

The next step would be to get a barefoot width measurement for both feet.

STOKED!


----------



## Shep

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Shep,
> 
> 26 cm is Mondo 260 which is actually size 8 in snowboard boots. The Jones Explorer will be wider at the inserts than your foot is long. That is without stance angle. With stance angle you will lose ~ an additional cm. We always advise that riders aim to have some barefoot overhang over both the toe and heel edge. On this board you would be within the confines of the edges.
> 
> I would highly suggest that you sort your boots out first. This will have a major impact on both your riding and on your board an binding choices. Here are some threads that may help:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html
> 
> The next step would be to get a barefoot width measurement for both feet.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!




My foot is approx 8.5cm at widest around the base of toes. I have a feeling this would be quite narrow?
Do you know any brands that have a more narrow fit? 

Thanks again for the help! I live in an area with very very few snow stores so constantly get wrong advice (hence my size 11 burton ruler boots)


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, 8.5 cm wide at 26 cm (size 8) length is quite narrow. It is a B width. "Normal" width snowboard boots are D width. The Flow Talon has a narrower fit if you like a very stiff boot. In terms of boards you will want to be looking at narrower widths for the most positive edge to edge transitions. if you are a newer rider this can be a huge factor in speeding up the learning curve.


----------



## Buz

Just to pick any brand (Burton)(LibTech)(K2)ect. 
What is the difference between a low priced snowboard vs a high priced snowboard when the specs are the same?


----------



## Wiredsport

Buz said:


> Just to pick any brand (Burton)(LibTech)(K2)ect.
> What is the difference between a low priced snowboard vs a high priced snowboard when the specs are the same?


Hi Buz,

There are a lot of elements that go into any given board. Design and dimensions, materials and manufacturing processes. While there can be similarities between brands, it is unusual for the specs to be identical. It is more valuable to compare specific models. Did you have something in mind?

*PS: I feel a little badly posting in this thread because the initial information is far from what what we would suggest. Specifically, any sizing guide that produces a tip to tip length (or length range) is strongly advised against. That practice is responsible for many expensive mistakes and poor rider experiences. I have equal disagreement with the suggestions given for width and flex.*


----------



## mtw

Hi,

I have a Never Summer Raptor 159 (2012) which I love for bombing groomers, powder etc. However I'm now interesting in getting something a bit more playful and start doing some tricks etc. Hence I turn to you... I'm very happy with NS so would not hesitate to buy another, perhaps the Proto Type Two? Unlikely to ever do much in terms of halfpipe, just want a more playful daily driver for hitting jumps and freestyle. Burton Nug looks interesting. Happy for any suggestions!

Stats:
- Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
- Height: 186cm (~6'1")
- Boots: US 9 (Vans Andreas Wiig specifically)

FWIW I also have Union Force bindings from 2012, in that awesome hazard orange :grin:

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Davo

*152 or 155*

Hi guys, 
First post here, can anyone lend advice on what size board I should be buying. I am a beginner so is my first board.
im looking at the yes basic. I fall inbetween the 152 and 155 and not sure which way to go, is 3 cm a big difference? 
The weight range of the 152 is 125-165 and the 155 is 135-175. Im 5'9 160 without gear, looking for an all mountain freestyle setup. I understand smaller boards are easier to move but don't want to wish i had gone bigger as I progress. What do you think?
Cheers


----------



## snowklinger

mtw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Never Summer Raptor 159 (2012) which I love for bombing groomers, powder etc. However I'm now interesting in getting something a bit more playful and start doing some tricks etc. Hence I turn to you... I'm very happy with NS so would not hesitate to buy another, perhaps the Proto Type Two? Unlikely to ever do much in terms of halfpipe, just want a more playful daily driver for hitting jumps and freestyle. Burton Nug looks interesting. Happy for any suggestions!
> 
> Stats:
> - Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
> - Height: 186cm (~6'1")
> - Boots: US 9 (Vans Andreas Wiig specifically)
> 
> FWIW I also have Union Force bindings from 2012, in that awesome hazard orange :grin:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


maybe a Funslinger!



Davo said:


> Hi guys,
> First post here, can anyone lend advice on what size board I should be buying. I am a beginner so is my first board.
> im looking at the yes basic. I fall inbetween the 152 and 155 and not sure which way to go, is 3 cm a big difference?
> The weight range of the 152 is 125-165 and the 155 is 135-175. Im 5'9 160 without gear, looking for an all mountain freestyle setup. I understand smaller boards are easier to move but don't want to wish i had gone bigger as I progress. What do you think?
> Cheers


get the 155 it will serve you well


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

Rider height is not a factor in board sizing. The best spot to start is with your barefoot measurements (boot size or shoe size should not be used). 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## comfortstarr

*When is new board necessary?*

Coming into year 3 of snowboarding. Probably been out on this board 30-40 times. No park stuff (I'm old) just riding and learning. This is my first board ever. 

My question is, aside from getting a new board to serve a new purpose, when is a board really past its prime and needing replacement? What goes wrong with an old board?

I'm mostly just curious, as I think mine is fine. It definitely got more nicked up last year as my son and I got better and were riding steeper, icier conditions.


----------



## Wiredsport

comfortstarr said:


> Coming into year 3 of snowboarding. Probably been out on this board 30-40 times. No park stuff (I'm old) just riding and learning. This is my first board ever.
> 
> My question is, aside from getting a new board to serve a new purpose, when is a board really past its prime and needing replacement? What goes wrong with an old board?
> 
> I'm mostly just curious, as I think mine is fine. It definitely got more nicked up last year as my son and I got better and were riding steeper, icier conditions.


Hi,

After 30-40 days of riding you are just getting to know each other . Quality boards will last for many 40 day seasons provided that they are well cared for. Impact damage is often what kills a board. If you have stayed clear of that you are looking grand. Post up a base picture and we will be happy to have a look.

STOKED!


----------



## Buz

*Am I making a worth while purchase?*

How can someone tell the difference between a high end snowboard and a low end snowboard other than the price tag?


----------



## Craig64

Buz said:


> How can someone tell the difference between a high end snowboard and a low end snowboard other than the price tag?


Research the board (reviews/specs etc), Look at the base structure material (ie extruded/sintered wax absorbancy), edges: some models have S/S edges, weight ie amount of carbon/composite material affecting rigidity/flex. 

I just grabbed my son a brand new 2013 Burton Vapor still in the plastic for under 1/2 price. This is a board that was originally $Au1200 rrp. Has a lot of the above tech in it. :nerd:


----------



## mtw

snowklinger said:


> maybe a Funslinger!


This board actually looks like a pretty good option!!



Wiredsport said:


> Rider height is not a factor in board sizing. The best spot to start is with your barefoot measurements (boot size or shoe size should not be used).


I've just followed your method and confirmed I have tiny feet. Adding to my stats listed earlier (copied below for convenience) what board size should I be looking at?

Stats:
- Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
- Height: 186cm (~6'1")
- Foot length: 27cm
- Foot width: 10cm


----------



## SGboarder

mtw said:


> This board actually looks like a pretty good option!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just followed your method and confirmed I have tiny feet. Adding to my stats listed earlier (copied below for convenience) what board size should I be looking at?
> 
> Stats:
> - Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
> - Height: 186cm (~6'1")
> - Foot length: 27cm
> - Foot width: 10cm


Basically this means that foot size is not major concern in picking your board size (just do not go wide - if anything you could go slightly narrow) and you can select almost entirely based on weight and board model. Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Wiredsport

mtw said:


> I've just followed your method and confirmed I have tiny feet. Adding to my stats listed earlier (copied below for convenience) what board size should I be looking at?
> 
> Stats:
> - Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
> - Height: 186cm (~6'1")
> - Foot length: 27cm
> - Foot width: 10cm


Hi,

27 cm is Mondo 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. At 180 lbs you are a really easy fit and most of the boards that are produced will have a size that will fit you. Stay away from boards labeled "Wide", "Mid Wide" etc and you will find many great options from most manufacturers. Your description (Groomers, Powder, Play) is pretty well the definition of All Mountain so you will get hundreds of suggestions. If you narrow it down to a model let us know and we will be happy to suggest the best size.

STOKED!


----------



## mtw

Based on already having a freeride/powder board (NS Raptor 159) I'm considering the NS Funslinger as something different or maybe even the Insta/Gator although I do quite like to ride switch.

I'm fortunate enough to have 6 weeks snowboarding in Japan Feb/Mar 2018. Really struggling to decide what to get!!

Edit: Leaning towards a 151 Insta/Gator. Or is a 148 more appropriate?
Edit2: Or I suppose the Ride Warpig which seems to be a favorite and very similar to the NS I/G but a bit cheaper.


----------



## teecorbs

*Technine Snowboards*

Has anyone bought a board from Technine.com?


----------



## katsura

Hello, everyone!
Wanna buy carbon credit btx, but not sure which size is mine. I'm 156lbs (71kg), height 168cm, not fat. According for gnu size chart it is 153cm gnu carbon credit for me. Is it right choice if I want to learn freestyle easy jumps? Also I can't understand should I spend extra money for buying there new asym carbon credit or I can buy 2016 carbon credit (not asym) since there're no real difference for intermediate rider?
Thanks for any answers!


----------



## Wiredsport

katsura said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Wanna buy carbon credit btx, but not sure which size is mine. I'm 156lbs (71kg), height 168cm, not fat. According for gnu size chart it is 153cm gnu carbon credit for me. Is it right choice if I want to learn freestyle easy jumps? Also I can't understand should I spend extra money for buying there new asym carbon credit or I can buy 2016 carbon credit (not asym) since there're no real difference for intermediate rider?
> Thanks for any answers!


Hi Katsura,

STOKED that you are getting a new deck! Rider height is not a factor in board sizing but foot size is a big one. Please post up your barefoot measurements so we can get you some good suggestions. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## katsura

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Katsura,
> 
> STOKED that you are getting a new deck! Rider height is not a factor in board sizing but foot size is a big one. Please post up your barefoot measurements so we can get you some good suggestions. Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


Hi, Wiredsport!
I've measured my foot and it's 26.2cm. Also I have vans snowboard boots and it's 9 size (US I guess). So, which one Carbon Credit is mine?


----------



## Wiredsport

katsura said:


> Hi, Wiredsport!
> I've measured my foot and it's 26.2cm. Also I have vans snowboard boots and it's 9 size (US I guess). So, which one Carbon Credit is mine?


Hi,

26.2 cm is Mondo 265 or on the low end of the measurement range for size 8.5 in snowboard boots. The Carbon Credit 153 will work for you if you ride at very straight angles and/or narrow stance width. If you ride at higher degree angles and at the reference width or wider then your toes and heels will be within the confines of the board (which is a performance killer). In that instance I would suggest that you drop down to the 150 cm size.

Stoked!


----------



## katsura

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 26.2 cm is Mondo 265 or on the low end of the measurement range for size 8.5 in snowboard boots. The Carbon Credit 153 will work for you if you ride at very straight angles and/or narrow stance width. If you ride at higher degree angles and at the reference width or wider then your toes and heels will be within the confines of the board (which is a performance killer). In that instance I would suggest that you drop down to the 150 cm size.
> 
> Stoked!


My current angles are +24/-15 (kind of weird duck stance) - is it high degree? Afraid to buy 150 since GNU size chart says it's to small for my weight (71kg + cloth, boots, etc). Also my stance is not wide and not too narrow (not sure how to mease it).


----------



## Wiredsport

katsura said:


> My current angles are +24/-15 (kind of weird duck stance) - is it high degree? Afraid to buy 150 since GNU size chart says it's to small for my weight (71kg + cloth, boots, etc). Also my stance is not wide and not too narrow (not sure how to mease it).


Hi, Gnu has the weight range at 90-160 + which has you within the core range of the 150. At your stance angles your toes and heels will be well within the confines of the edges on the 153 and just at the edges with the 150. This is a balance between weight and foot size.


----------



## katsura

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, Gnu has the weight range at 90-160 + which has you within the core range of the 150. At your stance angles your toes and heels will be well within the confines of the edges on the 153 and just at the edges with the 150. This is a balance between weight and foot size.


Hm, looks like I should go in store and try to place my bindings and shoes right on the both 153 and 150 boards and check which one fits better. Thanks you for answers!


----------



## Wiredsport

katsura said:


> Hm, looks like I should go in store and try to place my bindings and shoes right on the both 153 and 150 boards and check which one fits better. Thanks you for answers!


Hi,

That would not be my suggestion. Your bindings and boots will not help as your boots are too large. I would highly sugest that you compare your bare feet (no socks) to the actual board width at your stance width and angles.

STOKED!


----------



## Radkevich

*running length and side cut how to understand*

Hey there! Maybe someone can give me the advise . I’m 169 tall and 59 kg weight.I used to always rent a board till I progressed and decided That i’m ready for my own.i remember feeling more comfortable with a bit shorter board but my goal was to get all mountain snowboard that I can also use sometime for freeridiing and some powder .So I bought Nitro Lectra 2017 with k2 bindings,I was thinking as a woman snowboard it will be lighter witch doesn’t seem so. I took 149 length as it’s reccomended by the model and my weight but now I’m worried bcz I see that running length is pretty big as it’s zero camber and I really like riding without giving to much power to my turns. I also have read some articles about Sidecut and I don’t really get it. Smaller Sidecut means I need to give mich power to my turn or the opposite ? Sidecut of lectra board 149 is 6,8. Can this lengt aslo affect my turns and carving And maybe it’s big for me considering the type of profile and my own length? I still have option to change it for shorter one or some other model as I’m not a complete beginner. Unfortunately I can’t test is now, so it will be too late to give it back .Thank you and sorry if there is too much info.


----------



## Wiredsport

Radkevich said:


> Hey there! Maybe someone can give me the advise . I’m 169 tall and 59 kg weight.I used to always rent a board till I progressed and decided That i’m ready for my own.i remember feeling more comfortable with a bit shorter board but my goal was to get all mountain snowboard that I can also use sometime for freeridiing and some powder .So I bought Nitro Lectra 2017 with k2 bindings,I was thinking as a woman snowboard it will be lighter witch doesn’t seem so. I took 149 length as it’s reccomended by the model and my weight but now I’m worried bcz I see that running length is pretty big as it’s zero camber and I really like riding without giving to much power to my turns. I also have read some articles about Sidecut and I don’t really get it. Smaller Sidecut means I need to give mich power to my turn or the opposite ? Sidecut of lectra board 149 is 6,8. Can this lengt aslo affect my turns and carving And maybe it’s big for me considering the type of profile and my own length? I still have option to change it for shorter one or some other model as I’m not a complete beginner. Unfortunately I can’t test is now, so it will be too late to give it back .Thank you and sorry if there is too much info.


Please also let us know your foot size. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## LukeMcG

Hi guys,

I’m looking to buy the Proto type two and curious to see what you guys think what board size I should be picking. I’ve already tested a 160 however the weather wasn’t good enough to test the other sizes. With the 160 I did have toe drag since I wiped out a few times in the thick snow however I was wearing 10.5 rental boots which are half a size too big. I still had fun with the board. The guy seemed to think I should get the 161W or 163W version. 

Stats - 220lbs
Mondo 280 (Size 10) 
Stance 15/-15

I’m inbetween the 160 or 158W? I mainly want it for all mountain doing 180s/360s using natural terrain + work on butters etc. Something playful since I already have a free ride. 

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## bozhan

hello everyone

I am new to snowboarding. Went through the school (2 days) and after that had 2-3 days on snow. Until now I always rented the equipment, but now I am looking to buy something.

I bought a few days ago used boots and they fit (burton ion), and now I am looking for some bindings and board

What would you recommend? I am 179, 83. boots size 9.5.

Currently I prefer riding on tracks, just making turns and playing around.

I read couple of texts about boards and types so I am looking at some rocker profile or something hybrid.


----------



## Winter_Lion

bozhan said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I am new to snowboarding. Went through the school (2 days) and after that had 2-3 days on snow. Until now I always rented the equipment, but now I am looking to buy something.
> 
> I bought a few days ago used boots and they fit (burton ion), and now I am looking for some bindings and board
> 
> What would you recommend? I am 179, 83. boots size 9.5.
> 
> Currently I prefer riding on tracks, just making turns and playing around.
> 
> I read couple of texts about boards and types so I am looking at some rocker profile or something hybrid.


Nope, go to the Wiredsport's boot fitting thread ASAP. Never buy snowboarding boots used because you're never about the heat fitting or how much wear is on them.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassa

Hi guys.
I've been looking at the Bataleon She-W (2016/17) and from the reviews everyone seems to say it's soft, but not a noodle and can be used as an all mountain board without issues. Is it a similar ride to the Distortia?
I'm just struggling with which size to get!

If there are any Bataleon experts out there, I tested a Distortia in 146 a few years ago (my own setup is a 146 Burton Feather from 100 years ago) and it rode really nicely, but it seems like sizing down in the She-W might be a good idea? 143 and 140 are available, but 140 just seems a bit too short, or am I being sizist?
Any thoughts or definite no-no's on this?

I'm female, 51kg and 5'8" (often described as lanky).
I wear medium womens' bindings (containing super tight size UK6 / EU39 Nike boots) and waist width seems fine on my Burton feather set up.

I'm by no means advanced - I can get down the hill without issue and like to try little jumps at the side of the piste, but I found this much easier on a Bataleon than my regular board and would like to spend more time flinging myself off small kickers this year and introducing myself to the park.

I'm reluctant to buy before I try (poor student) but the Feather is an old lady and I'm in love with 3BT.

Sorry for the long-winded ramble, but you guys really seem to know your stuff and I'd appreciate your opinions.


----------



## shaggyc

*152 or 154*

hi guys,
im tring to decide on whether i need a 152 or 154 board. I've been looking for a capita Doa for some time now and have come across one at the 152 length.
im roughly 5'8.5 or 174cm and 64kg (140lbs) boot size 7.
i ride a 149 Gentemstick on powder days but are looking to get more into the park and use the Doa as an all mountain board. i have spent some time riding a 156cm DC mlf, and i find it pretty tough to maneuver. love riding tree lines and want something than i can hit everything on.
cheers


----------



## Jonny C

shaggyc said:


> hi guys,
> im tring to decide on whether i need a 152 or 154 board. I've been looking for a capita Doa for some time now and have come across one at the 152 length.
> im roughly 5'8.5 or 174cm and 64kg (140lbs) boot size 7.
> i ride a 149 Gentemstick on powder days but are looking to get more into the park and use the Doa as an all mountain board. i have spent some time riding a 156cm DC mlf, and i find it pretty tough to maneuver. love riding tree lines and want something than i can hit everything on.
> cheers


For my size, 178, 74kg and boot size 10, it would be the 154. 


For you, it's the 152 for sure.


----------



## shaggyc

thanks for such a quick reply dude! appreciate it!


----------



## LukeMcG

I’m looking at the yes greats - inbetween the 156/158 - I’m 210lbs / size 10 boots. 

Using it for more of freestyle approach since I like hitting natural features, spinning, buttering and riding switch. However, I also love riding really fast. I’m leaning towards the 158 since my weight however I could get a 156 - 2015 at a good price. Thoughts?


----------



## Jonny C

LukeMcG said:


> I’m looking at the yes greats - inbetween the 156/158 - I’m 210lbs / size 10 boots.
> 
> Using it for more of freestyle approach since I like hitting natural features, spinning, buttering and riding switch. However, I also love riding really fast. I’m leaning towards the 158 since my weight however I could get a 156 - 2015 at a good price. Thoughts?


That board changed a bit from the 2015 version over to the 2016/2017 versions. 2015 was a more aggressive ride and the 2016/2017 is a more playful ride for buttering, switch etc.

I would stick with a post 2016 version of it at 156.


----------



## LukeMcG

Thanks Jonny. You don't think being 210lbs (before gear) and being size 10US is too small? I believe the waist width for the 156 is 251 but not sure how wide it is at the inserts..


----------



## Snowghost

[QUOTE=While at vail, the head shop guy tells me i got screwed hard and should get my money back... what do y'all think..?

IMO yes without lubricant


----------



## yoav

Bataleon fun kink vs Nitro T

Hi guys,
I am 72kg 180cm rider with 16 snowboarding years behind me. 

I am 38 from Israel, riding 10 days a year... not really in good shape, I mean last 3 year no work out at all through the year(unfortunatly, but at least im realistic [emoji846], Today I am riding a 2013 custom FV, bought it second hand when I came back to snowboarding after a lonnnng break. 

I dont like to go too fast, I nearly dont go into the park, what I do love to do is small tricks on the slopes (buttering, little jumps etc...) but when conditions are good, I will ALWAYS prefer to go offpiste\freeride (when offpiste is powder and there are minimum chance of getting hurt I do love a good jump)

On my FV I feel 2 things, one it is unstable and lack edge hold on the piste(however it floats lovely outside the slopes) and I feel it is too stiff and I really need effort to do an ollie or any other air tricks(My guess is the FV rocker hybrid profile and the fact I am not in shape) 

What I was thinking is to replace the board to something else, I was thinking and the capita DOA or Nitro T1, but I am afraid I will get another stiff board like my FV(it's also rated flex5 for some reason) I tought about a softer board like the batalion fun kink thats allmountain softer board with a 3bt though I am afraid I would loose on the offpiste since it is soft... more boards considered (since on sale in israel in a reasonable price for a man riding 10 days a year) are:
Nitro t1
Yes Basic

unfortunately they don't have lobster in stock or the Bataleaon whatever, they do have the global warmer but is more park oriented... 

So I narrowed it down to these 2 the fun link and the T1. 

Or I'd just stay with the Fv and wait for next year doa(it's sold out completely, in the world) (though it's not very offpiste material) 

I am flying I 3 days to Milan for work and will use this excuse for a 3 days short trip to the alps... 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeLifeMusic

aaronxthoman said:


> New at using this cite but I'm trying to figure out what board I should go with this upcoming season I'm 5'8 145lbs. I ride a lot of everything but I would say my style is finesse I like jumps and rails I love natural features I like riding through trees. Last year was my first year riding I rode a junker 5150 vice 155 I learned a lot on it but it was very stiff hard for me to flex it and could not butter at all. I was looking at the never summer evo but can't decide between a 152 or a 154. And I don't even know if that's the right for and if maybe I should also consider other options.


Hey aaronxthoman,

I thought I'd give you some advice since we are practically the same size. I'm 5'8"-9", 145lbs on average. Been same size my entire life. Boot size 9.5 (shoes 9/9.5). Ride a 157 Neversummer Premier but going down to a 155... I'll break it down below: 

Since I started riding as a teenager back in 2003, I have been riding an old school Neversummer Premier (the closest board now is the NS Heritage, except the Premier had the old school original camber shape). The board is also a medium-stiff and very damp, all mtn free ride champ. I got it as a kid when I came upon a good deal and jumped on it end of season. It was a 157, it fit up to my chin, which I felt would work just fine. I had no other choice as this was the only model and I couldn't wait until next season to pay $500++ for a new board. 

I grew up riding this board, the 157 EVERYWHERE. Groomers, Trees, Pow, Park (nothing too crazy on rails). It works almost everywhere except hardcore rails which I don't do really either way. It's great, I love how it literally shreds. It leans towards more freeride with the 157 size, so a 155 would be slightly easier for both our height/weight and riding style. Now that I have much more experience here is how my go to sizing will be with future boards:


All MTN/FreeRide - 154-156 with *155 the sweet spot for everything*
FreeRide/Pow - 157-162 with *158 the sweet spot for everything* (honestly don't care for boards over 160, that's just me)
Park/Freestyle - 145-153 with *150 the sweet spot for everything* (145 for rails only)


I always break down the % of my total riding and go from there. Personally, I mostly freeride with natural jumps, ride pow and trees, a few boxes, not too crazy on rails so lean heavy into an All MTN board. My next board will be an Academy Graduate (Never summer makes them) 155. They have an awesome board called The Team which is more park friendly but still can do all mountain (I would get that in a 152). Lastly, they have a board geared for park but can also do some free ride called the propacamba. This board won the 2019 good wood award (!) and you can get it in a 145 (rails and urban), 150 (park dominant) or 153 (a bit of everything, but I would get The Team board in 152) if you ride at least 50% non-park. The graduate is the most stiff/damp, the Team is the all around pro model, and the Procamba is the park/rails heavy board. A nice quiver they offer. Next year there is even a powder board. If you are an advanced rider and do mostly freeride get the Academy (I am), oherwise I'd go with the Team to kick a$$ everywhere including the entire park.

Since we on the lighter side of things, we don't need a longer board to compensate for extra weight. I'm going to Academy boards because they are literally made by Never summer and use camber technology (and all other NS technology). They are cheaper and you can get them for bigger discounts end of season. What you sacrifice is a fancy graphic or name recognition (who cares though, right?). I'm a NS fan boy but I don't care for their rocker profile. I do like their tech and build quality and graphics. I want my sharp camber edge to bomb and carve everything in existence. That's why my next board will be the Academy Graduate 155cm. 

Cheers, I really hope this helps! NS is the bomb! They also make Sims in the same factory. There are many good companies out there. I like durability, no gimmicks, and due to my life long love affair with my NS Premier Dinosaur, I will transiton over to the Academy boards. (They are basically old school NS boards). 

Let me know if this helps brother, be easy, be safe, have fun!

Peace!
-DL


----------



## DeLifeMusic

The Frosty rider works great! 

worked perfectly for how I ride and my size.

5"8"
140-145lbs
mostly freeride, some freestyle in there

155, right on the money, overall range 153-156. and a 150 in full freestyle/park


Give it a try, the hardest part is figuring out how often you'll be using the board for its intended features. My advice , figure out what you like to do, how you like to ride, and from there in the search for the perfect board(s)!


----------



## DeLifeMusic

mtw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Never Summer Raptor 159 (2012) which I love for bombing groomers, powder etc. However I'm now interesting in getting something a bit more playful and start doing some tricks etc. Hence I turn to you... I'm very happy with NS so would not hesitate to buy another, perhaps the Proto Type Two? Unlikely to ever do much in terms of halfpipe, just want a more playful daily driver for hitting jumps and freestyle. Burton Nug looks interesting. Happy for any suggestions!
> 
> Stats:
> - Weight: ~82kg (180lbs)
> - Height: 186cm (~6'1")
> - Boots: US 9 (Vans Andreas Wiig specifically)
> 
> FWIW I also have Union Force bindings from 2012, in that awesome hazard orange :grin:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I'm in a similar position. I've been riding a NS Premier (similar to Raptor just full camber) 157 my entire life, but I'm 65kg, 173cm. boots size 9. The 157 is a great bomber and powder board. I can do straight jumps and basic boxes in the park. It's not super easy to do 180/360 but can be done. 

Hence, for my next board all mtn board I'm going down to 154/155, Just a hair, about 3cm drop. I'm also getting a more firm and damp board (academy graduate by neversummer). The board actually has a deeper sidecut (sharper turns in practice) and pretty much the same effective edge as my last board. Therefore, it'll be a sharper carver with more control under foot and easier jumps in the park. For me weight and overall body size the 155 is more fine tuned (like a suit) than the 157. Although I can ride a good 157 no problem everywhere. 

If want to do more tricks and stick to your setup I'd recommend going down 3-5cm to around 154-156. That should be perfect for your weight. Good luck!


----------



## Wiredsport

DeLifeMusic said:


> I thought I'd give you some advice since we are practically the same size. I'm 5'8"-9", 145lbs on average. Been same size my entire life. Boot size 9.5 (shoes 9/9.5).
> -DL


Hi DeLife,

We should really check this for you first before you make any buying choices. Snowboard boot size will always be smaller than shoe size (but only barefoot measurement should be used for selecting board size). Barefoot measurement is the key to snowboard gear sizing (board, boots and bindings) so it is critical that you get this right . Rider height is not a factor.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot


----------



## DeLifeMusic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi DeLife,
> 
> We should really check this for you first before you make any buying choices. Snowboard boot size will always be smaller than shoe size (but only barefoot measurement should be used for selecting board size). Barefoot measurement is the key to snowboard gear sizing (board, boots and bindings) so it is critical that you get this right . Rider height is not a factor.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot


Hi Thank you, I'd love to your input on choosing between a 156 and 152 for my next board (only sizes that I'm interested in the Academy Team 2019 for me). My ability is advanced/expert if that helps. 

My boot size is 9.5 US (reg shoe size generally 9, sometimes 9.5). I snowboard in the Ride 92 (amazing boot!). I tried on 9s and they were too tight (i have slightly wider athletic foot with wider toe box). The boot size 9.5 was PERFECT. I love them. Anyways. I've always ridden a NS Premier 157 (from like 2003). Right now I'm torn between the 156 and the 152 Academy Team (2019 edition, newest model released).

I measured my foot with your method and I got 25.8cm. 

My Ride style is mostly freeride (bombing everything, pow, trees, carve, small jumps, switch), but also ALL MTN and a sprinkle of park for jumps/boxes. I would like to do a hint a rails but that's my last priority (that's why the Team appeals to me as a board for more park riding).

The 157 has been a great all mtn freeride board. I can handle it, but it's a tad heavy for my liking. The obvious choice would be the 156 but do you think for my size (boots, weight, height) and ride style should I go for the 152 to be able to maneuver the board easier? how much pow float would I sacrifice? On paper, the effective edge and vario are almost identical between the 156 and the 152. (156= 121 and 750, 152 = 120 and 740). 

Lastly, my friends who weight 20-30 lbs more than me (i'm 140-145lbs without any gear), ride 157-160, often a 157 like me! I think being on the lighter side the 152 should work for me. But will I still be able to bomb and be in control? Will the 156 be unforgiving in the park? I just want to add more diverse riding in the park when I get there but not lose the freeride control that I love. 156 or 152??? HELP!

Thanks so much for your suggestion...feeling a bit torn.


----------



## Wiredsport

DeLifeMusic said:


> My boot size is 9.5 US (reg shoe size generally 9, sometimes 9.5). I snowboard in the Ride 92 (amazing boot!). I tried on 9s and they were too tight (i have slightly wider athletic foot with wider toe box). The boot size 9.5 was PERFECT. I love them. Anyways. I've always ridden a NS Premier 157 (from like 2003). Right now I'm torn between the 156 and the 152 Academy Team (2019 edition, newest model released).
> 
> I measured my foot with your method and I got 25.8cm.



Hi,

25.8 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 260 is 25.6 cm to 26.0 cm. It is very likely that you have a wide foot. Please do measure your width as well as in my earlier post. All gear, Board, Bindings and Boots are based off of barefoot measurement. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. If you want to be really shocked at how well snowboarding gear can perform these steps will be well worth your time.

STOKED!


----------



## DeLifeMusic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 25.8 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 260 is 25.6 cm to 26.0 cm. It is very likely that you have a wide foot. Please do measure your width as well as in my earlier post. All gear, Board, Bindings and Boots are based off of barefoot measurement. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. If you want to be really shocked at how well snowboarding gear can perform these steps will be well worth your time.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi, 

Here's the full stats. I'm very happy with my boots and bindings. Just trying to decide between 156 and 152 (Academy Team Snowboard 2016). I've always ridden a 157 but would like more freestyle ability and feel that the 157 is a tad big for me overall. 

Foot Length: 26cm (pictures attached)
Foot Width: 10cm (pictures attached)
Weight: 140-145lbs without gear
Height: 5'8.5"
Boots: 9.5 (Ride 92s) (Not changing them, fit like a glove)
Bindings: Ride El Hefes (Large, 8-12) (not changing for now)

Will I sacrifice freeride ability (groomers, bombing, stability) with the 152? Or is that closer to my ideal size? Can I do park stuff (mostly small and medium jumps) and some rails on the 156? 

Many thanks for your advice and help!

-DL


----------



## Wiredsport

DeLifeMusic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the full stats. I'm very happy with my boots and bindings. Just trying to decide between 156 and 152 (Academy Team Snowboard 2016). I've always ridden a 157 but would like more freestyle ability and feel that the 157 is a tad big for me overall.
> 
> Foot Length: 26cm (pictures attached)
> Foot Width: 10cm (pictures attached)
> Weight: 140-145lbs without gear
> Height: 5'8.5"
> Boots: 9.5 (Ride 92s) (Not changing them, fit like a glove)
> Bindings: Ride El Hefes (Large, 8-12) (not changing for now)
> 
> Will I sacrifice freeride ability (groomers, bombing, stability) with the 152? Or is that closer to my ideal size? Can I do park stuff (mostly small and medium jumps) and some rails on the 156?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice and help!
> 
> -DL


Hi,

26.0 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 10 cm is an EE width which requires a very specific Wide boot. Your measurements will change (become wider and shorter when you remeasure using my instructions above (no socks, against a wall). Most riders with wide feet do start out riding in boots that are far too long. 9.5 (mondopoint 275) is designed for a rider who has a foot length of 275 mm (27.5 cm). Your foot is 26.0 long or 1.5 sizes too small for your boot. When you replace your boots (strongly suggested) you should go with the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in Mondopoint 260. Both are designed for EEE width.

Regardless of your boot choice, your bindings and board should both be sized to your barefoot measurement and weight only. In regards to board length, tip to tip length (i.e. 157) is a really poor indicator of performance and should not be used. The size that you will want will vary greatly from model to model (even within the same brand and riding style). This is why calculators that produce a board length as the result should always be avoided. They are responsible for so many incorrect (and expensive) board choices.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 26.0 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 10 cm is an EE width which requires a very specific Wide boot. Your measurements will change (become wider and shorter when you remeasure using my instructions above (no socks, against a wall). Most riders with wide feet do start out riding in boots that are far too long. 9.5 (mondopoint 275) is designed for a rider who has a foot length of 275 mm (27.5 cm). Your foot is 26.0 long or 1.5 sizes too small for your boot. When you replace your boots (strongly suggested) you should go with the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in Mondopoint 260. Both are designed for EEE width.
> 
> Regardless of your boot choice, your bindings and board should both be sized to your barefoot measurement and weight only. In regards to board length, tip to tip length (i.e. 157) is a really poor indicator of performance and should not be used. The size that you will want will vary greatly from model to model (even within the same brand and riding style). This is why calculators that produce a board length as the result should always be avoided. They are responsible for so many incorrect (and expensive) board choices.


Thanks for your response. I followed your instructions and measured against a wall with a super tiny sock (didn't want to show you my super attractive naked feet  ). As I said mentioned, my boots are PERFECT at their size. I tried on size 8, 8.5 and 9 in my boots and they were insane tight because of my slightly wide feet. Currently, in my ride 92s 9.5 I have zero hip slippage, my front toes "lick" the tip of the boot and I feel great riding and walking (I got them molded to my feet, also highly recommend). Super happy and highly recommend the Ride 92s for anyone with similar feet for me.

You are right, every manufacturer is different and it's important to try on with snow/ski socks to find the right fit. I'm happy I have that with my boots.

My dilemma still stands between 156 and 152. I think the 152 will be a perfect board leaning on more park while the 56 will ride a bit better on powder. I'm pretty light so I think I should go down to 152 (they don't make this board in other sizes), worst case it'll be my park board at that size.

If you have any additional advice on the 56 vs 52 debate, please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

DeLifeMusic said:


> Thanks for your response. I followed your instructions and measured against a wall with a super tiny sock (didn't want to show you my super attractive naked feet  ). As I said mentioned, my boots are PERFECT at their size. I tried on size 8, 8.5 and 9 in my boots and they were insane tight because of my slightly wide feet. Currently, in my ride 92s 9.5 I have zero hip slippage, my front toes "lick" the tip of the boot and I feel great riding and walking (I got them molded to my feet, also highly recommend). Super happy and highly recommend the Ride 92s for anyone with similar feet for me.
> 
> You are right, every manufacturer is different and it's important to try on with snow/ski socks to find the right fit. I'm happy I have that with my boots.
> 
> My dilemma still stands between 156 and 152. I think the 152 will be a perfect board leaning on more park while the 56 will ride a bit better on powder. I'm pretty light so I think I should go down to 152 (they don't make this board in other sizes), worst case it'll be my park board at that size.
> 
> If you have any additional advice on the 56 vs 52 debate, please let me know. Cheers!


How old are your boots? I bet they will start feeling pretty quickly if they're new. Wiredsport is the guru at boot fitting. They should fit very tight when you are first getting them. I oversized my boots when I first got mine due to wide feet, but I'm dropping 1.5 sizes now.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

SlvrDragon50 said:


> How old are your boots? I bet they will start feeling pretty quickly if they're new. Wiredsport is the guru at boot fitting. They should fit very tight when you are first getting them. I oversized my boots when I first got mine due to wide feet, but I'm dropping 1.5 sizes now.


I got my boots this season. So brand new. I've ridden 6 times in them. They get better each time as they break in more. I know it's hard to believe but my foot is on the wider side and the size 9 boot were all killer tight. I couldn't even get the foot into a size 9! It just wouldn't happen haha. I do not enjoy that feeling in boots or shoes on my toes (as it leads to pain in the toe nails). It is what it is. 

If my foot wasn't as wide I would def go down but I'm just happy I got a good boot, that works for me. I'll try on my friends boots sometime (size 8), they are adidas, we'll see if that works for me. 

With my Smartwool ski socks, my foot is comfortable, secure, no pressure points. Also, these boots fit great with the matching bindings.

My biggest concern is the snowboard for now with my weight. All my friends and other riders I read about are 30-50 lbs more than me and they ride 157-162. I know I gotta get down a size, 152 and 156 will both work. So we'll see what I decide here soon. leaning 152 for more park riding


----------



## Wiredsport

DeLifeMusic said:


> Thanks for your response. I followed your instructions and measured against a wall with a super tiny sock (didn't want to show you my super attractive naked feet  ). As I said mentioned, my boots are PERFECT at their size. I tried on size 8, 8.5 and 9 in my boots and they were insane tight because of my slightly wide feet. Currently, in my ride 92s 9.5 I have zero hip slippage, my front toes "lick" the tip of the boot and I feel great riding and walking (I got them molded to my feet, also highly recommend).


Hi,

Just touching the end is far too large. In a correctly fit boot your toes and heels will be firmly compressed into the compliant materials of the liner. You will not fit into your mondopoint size until you match both length and width. Heat molding will have no positive effect on boots that are too large. Heat molding requires a correctly fit boot to displace the heated materials. 

Again, boot size is only one gear choice that should be based off of barefoot size. 26.0 cm is your actual foot length. This will determine the board width (at the inserts) that you should choose as well as binding size. This will remain true regardless of the boots size that you will choose.


STOKED


----------



## SlvrDragon50

DeLifeMusic said:


> I got my boots this season. So brand new. I've ridden 6 times in them. They get better each time as they break in more. I know it's hard to believe but my foot is on the wider side and the size 9 boot were all killer tight. I couldn't even get the foot into a size 9! It just wouldn't happen haha. I do not enjoy that feeling in boots or shoes on my toes (as it leads to pain in the toe nails). It is what it is.
> 
> If my foot wasn't as wide I would def go down but I'm just happy I got a good boot, that works for me. I'll try on my friends boots sometime (size 8), they are adidas, we'll see if that works for me.
> 
> With my Smartwool ski socks, my foot is comfortable, secure, no pressure points. Also, these boots fit great with the matching bindings.
> 
> My biggest concern is the snowboard for now with my weight. All my friends and other riders I read about are 30-50 lbs more than me and they ride 157-162. I know I gotta get down a size, 152 and 156 will both work. So we'll see what I decide here soon. leaning 152 for more park riding



Then I definitely expect you to start getting heel lift in a couple weeks. If you get the wide boots as Wiredsport suggest, you will likely be able to go down in size without pain. Only Burton makes an EEE boot so pretty much any other boot will feel uncomfortable for you unless you oversize.

I was trying size 9 normal width boots, was able to squeeze into a size 8 Burton Ruler wide. Still getting heel lift after 15-20 days because the liner broke down so much, and my plan is to get 7.5 Burton Photon Wides next season after my size 8 K2 Maysis start getting too much heel lift as well.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Then I definitely expect you to start getting heel lift in a couple weeks. If you get the wide boots as Wiredsport suggest, you will likely be able to go down in size without pain. Only Burton makes an EEE boot so pretty much any other boot will feel uncomfortable for you unless you oversize.
> 
> I was trying size 9 normal width boots, was able to squeeze into a size 8 Burton Ruler wide. Still getting heel lift after 15-20 days because the liner broke down so much, and my plan is to get 7.5 Burton Photon Wides next season after my size 8 K2 Maysis start getting too much heel lift as well.


Thank for the advice. We'll see what happens as the season unfolds. My foot width at its widest point is approx 10cm, which is right at the edge of E and EE width. As of now, I have no issues at all. Could it be a half size tighter? Sure, possibly. But knowing my feet and toes that could lead to problems. So far so good compared to my previous crappy (way too big size 10.5 ride bindings from 2003...). I actually grew up riding and learning in those and didn't know anything else. I can tell you this much as well, they definitely were not sized 10.5 haha.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Again, boot size is only one gear choice that should be based off of barefoot size. 26.0 cm is your actual foot length. This will determine the board width (at the inserts) that you should choose as well as binding size. This will remain true regardless of the boots size that you will choose.
> 
> 
> STOKED


Thanks, so based on my barefoot size, do you have a table or source for how wide the snowboard should be (at the inserts). I think that'll solve my dilemma


----------



## SlvrDragon50

DeLifeMusic said:


> Thanks, so based on my barefoot size, do you have a table or source for how wide the snowboard should be (at the inserts). I think that'll solve my dilemma


There's no exact formula, but with size 9.5 boots, it's unlikely you will boot out or have trouble controlling either a 152 or 156. The way I think about my board selection is I try to have each board with a purpose. If you already have a 157 (twin I'm guessing?), no reason to get another 156 as it'll beo similar. Get the 152.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

SlvrDragon50 said:


> There's no exact formula, but with size 9.5 boots, it's unlikely you will boot out or have trouble controlling either a 152 or 156. The way I think about my board selection is I try to have each board with a purpose. If you already have a 157 (twin I'm guessing?), no reason to get another 156 as it'll beo similar. Get the 152.


Thanks so much for all the help! I agree with your thoughts and am leaning for the 152 Academy Team to start building up the quiver. I compared all specs (edge, vario, waist) with my current 157 NS Premier and the 152 is more fine tuned for me and not too skinny. More edge, lower vario by a lot (what I desire), only .5in less waist. Crazy how much boards have changed OR maybe it's just this board in a 152 fits me well. The 156 as you stated would be the exact same thing, no point. It's also crazy how dedicated I'm becoming to my craft. I used to just ride and not care about anything. But after getting new boots/bindings, it's time for a new dedicated board that'll fit me better. 

The 157 is a directional twin (the board I grew up on and literally still ride, it'll get retired as my "rock board"). It honestly still kicks a$$. It's a NS Premier Carbon VX from like 2003 (too old to find catalogs). But it's a champ, I saw one on ebay for $250 starting bid haha. It's a full camber while the Academy Team has hybrid camber on the edges and IS a direction twin (also what I'm looking for). 

I'm curious, what do you ride by the way and what boards are piquing your interest?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

DeLifeMusic said:


> Thanks so much for all the help! I agree with your thoughts and am leaning for the 152 Academy Team to start building up the quiver. I compared all specs (edge, vario, waist) with my current 157 NS Premier and the 152 is more fine tuned for me and not too skinny. More edge, lower vario by a lot (what I desire), only .5in less waist. Crazy how much boards have changed OR maybe it's just this board in a 152 fits me well. The 156 as you stated would be the exact same thing, no point. It's also crazy how dedicated I'm becoming to my craft. I used to just ride and not care about anything. But after getting new boots/bindings, it's time for a new dedicated board that'll fit be better.
> 
> The 157 is a directional twin (the board I grew up on and literally still ride, it'll get retired as my "rock board"). It honestly still kicks a$$. It's a NS Premier Carbon VX from like 2003 (too old to find catalogs). But it's a champ, I saw one on ebay for $250 starting bid haha. It's a full camber while the Academy Team has hybrid camber on the edges and IS a direction twin (also what I'm looking for).
> 
> I'm curious, what do you ride by the way and what boards are piquing your interest?


Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber 162cm
Lago Double Barrel 158cm
NS Swift 152cm

I'm 180 lbs. No more boards for now. If I do get a board, it'll be a soft buttery board.


----------



## DeLifeMusic

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber 162cm
> Lago Double Barrel 158cm
> NS Swift 152cm
> 
> I'm 180 lbs. No more boards for now. If I do get a board, it'll be a soft buttery board.


DOPE lineup!

Thoughts on the Iguchi Pro? and thoughts on the NS Swift (why a 152?)


----------



## SlvrDragon50

DeLifeMusic said:


> DOPE lineup!
> 
> Thoughts on the Iguchi Pro? and thoughts on the NS Swift (why a 152?)


Awesome board. Getting it replaced under warranty due to top sheet cracking though. It's my go to board.

NS Swift is a sweet powder board that can handle groomers. Only struggles on bumpy terrain. 152 is since I wanted a short board to maneuver through trees.


----------



## woodhouse

looking to get a board for my girlfriend so she doesn't have to keep renting

She weighs about 140 lbs and is a beginner, I came across a good deal on a used 147 burton lux, think thats too small?

I think her ideal size would be 149-151? not sure could use some help


----------



## Wiredsport

DeLifeMusic said:


> Thanks, so based on my barefoot size, do you have a table or source for how wide the snowboard should be (at the inserts). I think that'll solve my dilemma


You will want to compare your foot length (26.0 cm) less the adjustment for stance angle (typically about 1 cm depending on your angles) to the width of the board at the inserts that you are using (the reference inserts will be very close if you do not know). This will give you the actual amount of barefoot overhang that you will have. 

Your adjusted foot length will be very close to 25 cm. To look at the first board that you had mentioned (Academy Graduate 155) it is 25.2 cm at the waist (already wider than your foot is long - but nothing happens at the waist). The board is 26.1 at the reference inserts. This is over 1 cm wider than your adjusted foot length which means that your toes and heels will be inside the confines of the edges. That is not advised. Riders with size 8.5 and smaller feet have their work cut out for them in selecting boards. Many opt from female specific boards if they are on the lighter side. Other go the custom route. Others search for the narrowest boards (inserts not waist) that they can find. There are many good threads on this forum about this issue.

STOKED!


----------



## Jesus Molina

Thank you for the tips. I myself being a rookie and new to snowboarding didn't know what to buy. After looking, researching and viewing some reviews I've decided to go with a burton instigator. Overall I am very happy and excited about my choice. I strongly recommend this board to beginners!


----------



## nina2941

*Crossroads w/ Board Selection*

Hi All,

Beginner here. With rental boots and a Burton LTR, I got to where I was linking turns fairly decently, but the boots sucked and the board felt squirrely. So, I followed the wisdom of the forum and started with the boots. Per my measurements and @Wiiredsport’s recommendation, I now own a men’s sz 7 Salomon Diaglogue Wides. I’m 5’9” and about 155lb without gear.

I immediately went back out with those boots and a different rental board – they gave me a Ride Compact (I don’t know what length), which I was told was a very “forgiving” all mountain board and everyone loves it. Various specs/ descriptions say it’s a rocker (Evo says flat to rocker) and a “forgiving flex”…but holy cats did I get THROWN DOWN without notice almost immediately. I chalked it up to having (relatively) more responsive gear than before and picked myself back up, trying to pay more attention. I did start to feel pretty decent after a while, but every so often…DOWN. The last throwdown ended the day, followed by an xray to see if I cracked any ribs…fortunately not, but sneezing made me want to cry for about a month. The pain – and most of the fear of throwdown – is now gone and I’m ready to give it another go.

I’m interested in buying an all mountain board (I don’t foresee doing any park stuff – maybe small natural jumps when I have more confidence). I just want to commit to something and learn to ride it instead of having a different board every time I go. I understood based on all the reading that rockers were the most forgiving and easy for beginners, but something with camber was probably better to learn on from a technique perspective (though throwdowns were to be expected). With that, I was thinking of an RCR – some edge hold from the camber and some “forgiveness” from the rocker. But I just had a “forgiving” rocker board hand me my lunch…so now what???

I feel like I need to commit to a profile before moving forward, but based on that Compact experience, I’m really not sure what to do. A couple boards I had on my list were the Rossi Gala and the Yes Emoticon, both being RCR with Gala having less camber. Talking to people at shops only muddies the waters because they all recommend something different – suggestions from those folks are quite varied and not necessarily classified as "beginner"...although maybe that doesn't matter? Examples include: Frenemy, Gypsy, Wonder, Birds of a Feather, Twin Sister, Coda Camber….*head spinning*

I’m not asking you to tell me what to get, but maybe give some direction. Am I off track with looking at RCR, despite my experience with the Compact? Are there things I should definitely run away from?? Do I just pick *something* and move forward? 

Thanks…and sorry for the long post!
Nina


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Reputable companies like Milosport still getting this shit wrong in 2019.


----------



## Donutz

just a general comment--don't forget to make sure your bindings are set up properly. If your boot isn't centered, or your angles are off, or your highbacks have different/wrong angles, you can have a bad time.

If you have proper boots, and properly set up bindings, and your board is the right size for you, you really shouldn't have any problems riding most boards.


----------



## alexo

My son is 15yo, 5'7", 122lb, boot size 28 mondo (I measured the sole from the outside and got 12").
He has been riding for about 4 years on St. Louis / Moonstone, (mostly on the slopes rather than the parks).

What board size range would be recommended for him?

Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

alexo said:


> My son is 15yo, 5'7", 122lb, boot size 28 mondo (I measured the sole from the outside and got 12").
> He has been riding for about 4 years on St. Louis / Moonstone, (mostly on the slopes rather than the parks).
> 
> What board size range would be recommended for him?
> 
> Thank you!


I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in correct board sizing. Also you will want to avoid using boot size. Weight and barefoot measurement are the two that we will need.

Please measure his feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## alexo

Thank you Wiredsport.

My son already has boots that he is comfortable riding in. I am looking for board size recommendations and the reason I added boot size is for width/overhang considerations.


----------



## Wiredsport

alexo said:


> Thank you Wiredsport.
> 
> My son already has boots that he is comfortable riding in. I am looking for board size recommendations and the reason I added boot size is for width/overhang considerations.


Hi,

Barefoot measurement is used for determining the correct board width. Boot size is not helpful for that purpose. 

STOKED!


----------



## alexo

Oh, thank you.
26cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. 26.0 cm is Mondopoint 260. This is a size 8 US in snowboard boots. This will mean that you will be looking for narrow boards. Because he light in weight this will not be a big problem as many of the boards will be suitably narrow. Did you have any models in mind? The size that he will want will be entirely dependent on the specific model that you choose. Please keep in mind that it will be difficult to center your son's foot on the board. Centering the boots will not be a good reference as they are two sizes too large. 

STOKED!


----------



## alexo

He's still growing so we'll probably just get something used for cheap for a single season, given that it will not be used more than 8-10 days. I was looking for a board length suggestion.
He says the boots fit snugly and a smaller size was crushing his toes. Maybe the label is incorrect.


----------



## Wiredsport

You can pull the insert (foot bed) out of the boot and have him stand on it barefoot with his heel all the way back Take an image of that and post it here. That however would only relate to the boot size. Regardless of that, his foot measurement is 26.0 cm which is a size 8 US. 26 cm is the only size that you will want to use for board sizing. 

As I mentioned, there is no single size that will be correct for all board models. The size that he will need will vary greatly by model. Was there a board model that you were interested in?


----------



## Jkb818

My foot size is 26.5...what size board would you recommend?


----------



## amaz0mbie

Hello Guys, 

I plan to buy the Yes the Greats, but Im hesitating about the ideal size 156 vs 159. I heard it is also a bit kinda like volume shifted board.. so its better to downsize 2-3cm than the normal.

I ride generally on a 157-158W board (with 28,5cm boot size) Based on that I should go for the 156, but my weight is a little bit above the specs chart. Im actually 205lbs, but my weight is fairly moving up and down normally between 190-200lbs. What do you think should I go for the 159? Im just a little bit worry, I dont like to have a slow edge-flat-edge feeling. More smooth egde to edge, but also dont want an undersized board either because maybe I too heavy to the 156  

what is your opinion?


----------



## ridethecliche

alexo said:


> He's still growing so we'll probably just get something used for cheap for a single season, given that it will not be used more than 8-10 days. I was looking for a board length suggestion.
> He says the boots fit snugly and a smaller size was crushing his toes. Maybe the label is incorrect.


Paging @timmytard


----------



## Snowboarderfresh

Thank you for your posts, it helps me as a fresh snowboarder find my proper snowboards. Thanks


----------



## Nyul

Hi Guys, 
I am struggling to choose good snowboard to start learn butter/switching and other freestyle stuff. I have Raven Relict 164W snowboard (all-mountain, direction-twin shape, it is cheap polish stuff, but really good) I would like to buy Raven again, but smaller (Raven Shape 158W or 161W would be my choice it is hybrid-rocker profile and twin-shape).

My weight is around 100 kg(220lbs) and I am 186cm(6'1) tall. 

I feel 164W is really long for me for any tricks. Is anyone has similar body size? What would U recommend? 50% of people said 161W more than enough other half said even 158W is okay as well, but ain't gonna be fast. 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## nopee

Hello all,
Need help on board sizing. I am set to purchase my first snowboard, an Arbor Foundation 2020. I am 6'1 and weigh about 210lbs plus boot size 11. I was told to check out the 162MW due to my weight and the boot but the website (that I am eligible for 40% off) is sold out of the 162MW. They do have the 161 and the 159MW available.

I reviewed the sizing chart on Arbor's site and just by viewing the dimensions, I don't notice much of a difference in terms of width. They do however (according to chart) recommend the 161 due to weight. What size should I select?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

nopee said:


> Hello all,
> Need help on board sizing. I am set to purchase my first snowboard, an Arbor Foundation 2020. I am 6'1 and weigh about 210lbs plus boot size 11. I was told to check out the 162MW due to my weight and the boot but the website (that I am eligible for 40% off) is sold out of the 162MW. They do have the 161 and the 159MW available.
> 
> I reviewed the sizing chart on Arbor's site and just by viewing the dimensions, I don't notice much of a difference in terms of width. They do however (according to chart) recommend the 161 due to weight. What size should I select?
> 
> Thanks!


I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## electric

My perfect board is minimum 269mm at the waist, fairly stiff/all mountain freeride specs, and on sale lol. I just make it work.


----------



## João

Jkb818 said:


> My foot size is 26.5...what size board would you recommend?
> View attachment 151349


Is that CM? Any of those boards will do, know more here snowboard WIDTH.


----------



## João

Nyul said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am struggling to choose good snowboard to start learn butter/switching and other freestyle stuff. I have Raven Relict 164W snowboard (all-mountain, direction-twin shape, it is cheap polish stuff, but really good) I would like to buy Raven again, but smaller (Raven Shape 158W or 161W would be my choice it is hybrid-rocker profile and twin-shape).
> 
> My weight is around 100 kg(220lbs) and I am 186cm(6'1) tall.
> 
> I feel 164W is really long for me for any tricks. Is anyone has similar body size? What would U recommend? 50% of people said 161W more than enough other half said even 158W is okay as well, but ain't gonna be fast.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, 164 is your standard (all-mountain) size but if you're not that experienced subtract 3 cm, and if you want the board to flat tricks, switch and so, subtract about 3 cm more, so 158 in the end. And look for a sintered base if you want it faster. Also,check out https://howtochooseasnowboard.info/ to know more about size.


----------



## João

nopee said:


> Hello all,
> Need help on board sizing. I am set to purchase my first snowboard, an Arbor Foundation 2020. I am 6'1 and weigh about 210lbs plus boot size 11. I was told to check out the 162MW due to my weight and the boot but the website (that I am eligible for 40% off) is sold out of the 162MW. They do have the 161 and the 159MW available.
> 
> I reviewed the sizing chart on Arbor's site and just by viewing the dimensions, I don't notice much of a difference in terms of width. They do however (according to chart) recommend the 161 due to weight. What size should I select?
> 
> Thanks!


The size is not a problem there, smaller equals more maneuverable. Just check the width on Snowboard WIDTH, go straight to the chart if not in the mood to learn a lot. Know your boot size and you're good.


----------



## João

Snowboarderfresh said:


> Thank you for your posts, it helps me as a fresh snowboarder find my proper snowboards. Thanks


Hi! as a fresh snowboarder you should read this Snowboard Beginners.
hope it helps


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please post up your weight and your barefoot measurements. 
Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Jimmywiz

Jed said:


> *One last tip for choosing a snowboard*
> 
> Just remember that choosing a snowboard is a lot of personal preference. There is no set rule on what you must have.
> 
> To name a notable exception: Torstein Horgmo. He's one of the top freestyle snowboarders in the world. Instead of a longer snowboard, he prefers a short snowboard for hitting big jumps because he says it makes it easier for him to land.
> 
> All these tips are meant as guidelines, but you should feel free to experiment a little. As you become more experienced, you'll begin to realize what works best for you.
> 
> Oh and always test the snowboard out in person if possible. It's by far the best way to actually know how a board performs.


----------



## Jimmywiz

Hi everyone, I’m an intermediate snowboarder having picked it up reasonably ok whilst on holiday. Atm I’m ok going down steeper red runs, doing smaller jumps and I enjoy carving. I want to start doing bigger jumps/ more spinning / trying new tricks but this will mainly be done on the Mountain with the odd ride through the park. I’m looking now to buy my first board and wondering what to get. I’ve tried the burton process pure pop camber and the arbor Shiloh camber at my local indoor slope, i enjoyed both but I’ve been advised to get Salomon assassin by someone and capita doa by someone else. Any ideas ? Also I’m 5,9 and 74kgs I’ve been recommended 155 but heard that 153/152 might be better for jumping around ? 
thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Jimmywiz said:


> Hi everyone, I’m an intermediate snowboarder having picked it up reasonably ok whilst on holiday. Atm I’m ok going down steeper red runs, doing smaller jumps and I enjoy carving. I want to start doing bigger jumps/ more spinning / trying new tricks but this will mainly be done on the Mountain with the odd ride through the park. I’m looking now to buy my first board and wondering what to get. I’ve tried the burton process pure pop camber and the arbor Shiloh camber at my local indoor slope, i enjoyed both but I’ve been advised to get Salomon assassin by someone and capita doa by someone else. Any ideas ? Also I’m 5,9 and 74kgs I’ve been recommended 155 but heard that 153/152 might be better for jumping around ?
> thanks


Hi Jimmy,

Rider height is not a factor in snowboard sizing and should never be used. Barefoot measurement, however, is critical to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Jimmywiz

I


Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Rider height is not a factor in snowboard sizing and should never be used. Barefoot measurement, however, is critical to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


 I had no idea, I’ve just been looking at companies size charts. Thanks for the advice


----------



## abrakaduboard

Hi All,

I've been snowboarding for a while now and I've realised I'm less of a park/trick person and definitely a speed/off-piste kind of person, with the occasional jump (not big air). Also tend to stick in one direction but like to have the option of switch.

I'm struggling to find a type of board to buy as I don't go enough to justify multiple specialist ones.
I'm 5'9 and 75ish kg, and recently I've been riding boards around 162ish.

There seem to be an infinite number of hybrid profiles, combined with different types of boards - I've been confused by it all for some time. Could anyone recommend some types/models that have done them well for similar interests?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wiredsport

abrakaduboard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been snowboarding for a while now and I've realised I'm less of a park/trick person and definitely a speed/off-piste kind of person, with the occasional jump (not big air). Also tend to stick in one direction but like to have the option of switch.
> 
> I'm struggling to find a type of board to buy as I don't go enough to justify multiple specialist ones.
> I'm 5'9 and 75ish kg, and recently I've been riding boards around 162ish.
> 
> There seem to be an infinite number of hybrid profiles, combined with different types of boards - I've been confused by it all for some time. Could anyone recommend some types/models that have done them well for similar interests?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Rider height is not a factor in snowboard sizing and should never be used. Barefoot measurement, however, is critical to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## João

cruizea5 said:


> I'm wanting the board more for freestyle anyway and have heard that a freestyle board is best to be slightly smaller even though I've been recommended a 153cm-157cm board but that seems a lot larger tan what I've used before. So I was wondering if it would be ok for my height and weight to ride a 149cm?


The size is just that, a recommendation. You'll understand this better and faster if you check out this page about snowboard size


----------



## MaabCosta

Hi Everyone,

I would like to buy freeride board and I'm looking for a GNU Mullair but cannot decide between the 155 and the 159. I'm 177cm, 68/70 kg and 26.0cm (9 us).

The Mullair 159 (1120mm) has less effective edge than my actual snowboard ride machete 158 (1216mm), the 155 (1100mm) even less, this make me doubt about getting the 155. On the other and the effective edge of the Mullair 159 is only 2 cm more than the 155. On paper, the 155 should be a 157 no?

Any ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Maab,

26.0 cm is US Men's 8 in snowboard boots. This is a smaller foot and along with your weight you are a better fit for the 155 cm. STOKED!


----------



## MaabCosta

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Maab,
> 
> 26.0 cm is US Men's 8 in snowboard boots. This is a smaller foot and along with your weight you are a better fit for the 155 cm. STOKED!


Thanks!! 
You are right 26.0 cm is an 8 US, my boots are a 9 that's the reason I messed up.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Maab,

Correcting your boot size will be the very best thing that you can do for your riding. 1 full foot size is a huge issue in snowboarding performance. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## MaabCosta

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Maab,
> 
> Correcting your boot size will be the very best thing that you can do for your riding. 1 full foot size is a huge issue in snowboarding performance.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Done in both! Thanks for everting!!

Will have a look this season on my boots, but I believe the boots were well, when I was in a flex position in the board the big finger was touching the boot front. My guess is that the brand is on the short side regarding sizes and maybe that's the reason for the 9 size in the boots.


----------



## CB123

I bought a board sized 159cm, it's a Capita Supernova. I'm 5'11, 140lb, with a size 10.5 shoe. I'm wondering if the board I bought is too big, I rode a board that was a similar size last year and didn't have any problems, but I'm thinking Mabey I should have bought a smaller board this year.


----------



## Craig64

65kg mate..., you should be on a 155ish. The more advanced rider you are the bigger you can ride. I see they make a 156.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi CB,

You are towards the lower end of the Manufacturer suggested weight range for the 159 (130 to 190) but foot size will be even more critical in determining board size. 

Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## woodhouse

CB123 said:


> I bought a board sized 159cm, it's a Capita Supernova. I'm 5'11, 140lb, with a size 10.5 shoe. I'm wondering if the board I bought is too big, I rode a board that was a similar size last year and didn't have any problems, but I'm thinking Mabey I should have bought a smaller board this year.



I would say a 159 is way too big for your weight, I'm 185 lbs and I ride a 157 for an all mountain do everything board

Depending on how you like to ride you could do the 153 or 156 in that board, the 53 for more maneuverability and playful riding, the 56 for more stability and speed

But these are just suggestions for what MOST people do, and at the end of the day its personal preference on what you like.

And I would follow wired's suggestion and measure your feet to make sure you are in a properly fitting boot before moving forward.


----------



## MASSIVE_Johnson6969

Hey gang, looking for a board recommendation. Key details:

Intermediate skill
180 lbs, 5’9”
Foot length: 26cm
Foot width: 12cm
All mountain riding mainly, but would like to do some freestyle and park 
Want something forgiving in the turns and doesn’t take much energy to control
Riding in West Coast (Mammoth)
Price limit: $700
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

MASSIVE_Johnson6969 said:


> Hey gang, looking for a board recommendation. Key details:
> 
> Intermediate skill
> 180 lbs, 5’9”
> Foot length: 26cm
> Foot width: 12cm
> All mountain riding mainly, but would like to do some freestyle and park
> Want something forgiving in the turns and doesn’t take much energy to control
> Riding in West Coast (Mammoth)
> Price limit: $700
> Any help is appreciated!


Hi,

12 cm would be a very unusual foot width (6E) at 26 cm length (which is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots).

Please post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## R.trevino

Looking to buy a new board soon, thanks!


----------



## USMCCAPTAIN

Jed said:


> *Intro:*
> 
> So you've decided to buy a snowboard. Awesome! The following guide will break down how to pick the perfect snowboard that's right for you and the type of terrain you ride.
> 
> *Video guide:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text guide:
> 
> *How to choose a snowboard*
> 
> To choose a snowboard, you’ll need to decide on 5 main areas: *Size, Flex, Width, Shape & Camber*. Don’t worry if you don’t understand these words, I’ll explain each term, as well as tell you which areas work best for what.
> 
> Remember that as you get more experienced, personal preference will play a bigger role in what you’ll prefer, these are only starting points. There are no set rules on what you have to snowboard with.
> 
> *Part 1: Snowboard Sizing*
> 
> Everyone buying a snowboard always gives their height and weight and asks what size they need. It’s not that simple. How flexible or strong a board is, will change the recommended weight for that board’s size.
> 
> For example: A 154 cm snowboard might usually have a recommended weight of about 65 kg, but if this particular snowboard is really flexible and built with lighter but weaker materials, the snowboard might instead have a recommended weight of about 60kg.
> 
> Also: Never a snowboard based on height. Rarely ever does height play a big role in the size of snowboard you need. This is a common mistake that even many experienced snowboarders will make.
> 
> Always aim to pick your size based mainly on your weight and what you want to ride.
> 
> *Picking a snowboard size based on weight*
> 
> Below is a list of some very rough weight ranges and their matching snowboard sizes. Remember that certain snowboards may be built slightly weaker or stronger, which will alter their weight range.
> 
> If you’d like a more exact weight range for a particular snowboard, you can ask any good snowboard store for a copy of the recommended specifications given to them by the snowboard brand.
> 
> Alternatively, you can email the company directly and they should be able to give you the exact recommend weight range for their snowboards.
> 
> *Rough weight ranges and recommend snowboard sizes*
> 
> 100 to 120 lbs (45 to 54.5 kg) = 140 to 145 cm
> 120 to 130 lbs (55 to 59 kg) = 140 to 150 cm
> 130 to 140 lbs (59 to 63.5 kg) = 145 to 150 cm
> 140 to 150 lbs (63.5 to 68 kg) = 145 to 155 cm
> 150 to 160 lbs (69 to 72.5 kg) = 150 to 155 cm
> 160 to 170 lbs (72.5 to 77 kg) = 150 to 160 cm
> 170 to 180 lbs (77 to 81.5 kg) = 155 to 160 cm
> 180 to 190 lbs (81.5 to 86 kg) = 155 to 165 cm
> 190 to 200 lbs (86 to 91 kg) = 160 to 170 cm
> 200 to 250 lbs (91 to 113 kg) = 165 to 180 cm
> 250+ lbs (113+ kg) = 180 to 190 cm
> 
> *Recommended snowboard sizes change depending on the terrain you’re riding*
> 
> Besides the above recommend sizes, you should also choose the size of your snowboard based on the type of riding you’ll be doing.
> 
> *All Mountain / Ride Everything* - You’ll want to be at roughly the middle of the recommended size for your weight.
> 
> *Powder* - Large! Aim for as big a snowboard as you feel comfortable with riding. Bigger snowboards help you to float better in powder.
> 
> Just be aware that a huge snowboard may be fun in powder, but won’t be ideal for any other types of riding (and if you intend to ride in the trees you may not want too big of a snowboard).
> 
> *Park / Freestyle* - You’ll want a slightly smaller sized snowboard than average. A smaller size helps you to spin and move your snowboard with less effort.
> The exception to this rule is if you’ll be riding on very large jumps. If so, you may want an average to slightly longer sized snowboard for greater stability.
> 
> *Rails / Urban Freestyle* - A lot shorter than average. If all you’ll be riding is rails, you want a really short snowboard to make it easy to spin and perform rail tricks
> 
> *Part 2: Picking the right flex*
> 
> Flex describes the flexibility of your snowboard. Companies usually have some sort of chart saying the flexibility or a number system. Lower numbers usually mean more flexible and higher numbers mean less flexible.
> 
> Eg – A 5 would be average flex, a 1 would be super flexible and a 10 would be insanely stiff.
> 
> *Note: This is FAR from a foolproof way to figure out the flex of a snowboard, so take this with a grain of salt because snowboard flex isn't just about how much you can bend it horizontally, but the torsional flex as well.*
> 
> In general, beginner riders will prefer a more flexible snowboard because it’s more forgiving for bad technique and mistakes.
> 
> *What flex is best for what type of riding?
> 
> All Mountain / Ride Everything* – Medium flex or slightly stiffer. About a 5 to 7 out of 10.
> 
> *Powder / Freeride* – Medium to super stiff, 6 to 9 out of 10
> 
> *Park / Freestyle* – Medium, but go stiffer if you ride bigger jumps. Aim for 4 to 6/7 out of 10.
> 
> *Rails / Urban Freestyle* – Super flexible. This will make it easier for nose and tail presses and jibbing/butters. Look for a 2 or 3 out of 10 (just don't expect it to be that stable on jumps and at speed).
> 
> *Part 3: Picking the right width*
> 
> This is how wide your snowboard needs to be. Snowboards usually come in regular width or wide. Typically, you’ll only require a wide snowboard if you have large feet.
> 
> The best way to make sure you’ve got the right width is to bring your snowboard boots when you buy a snowboard and put them where your bindings would be. If the toe and heel of your boot hangs out more than about 1 inch on each side, you may need to consider looking at a wide or mid-wide snowboard.
> 
> Some snowboards may be slightly thinner than average so you may not need a wide snowboard but rather, you might just need to pick a different snowboard that has a slightly wider width without needing to go to an actual wide sized snowboard.
> 
> *Part 4: Picking the right shape*
> 
> Shape is exactly like it sounds. It’s how the snowboard is shaped and how symmetrical the nose and tail of the snowboard are.
> 
> In simple speak, it’s basically asking 'Which direction will you be riding most of the time?'
> 
> Do you spend your time riding regular, switch (riding with your back foot leading first) or some mix of both.
> 
> Below are the 3 most common snowboard shapes and the type of riding that they are best suited for:
> 
> Note: Companies will have different names for them but you’ll be able to tell which is which by the description.
> 
> *Twin* – This means the snowboard is shaped completely symmetrical. There’s no difference in shape, whether you ride it switch or regular. Great for someone who spends a lot of time riding switch.
> 
> Twin snowboards are typically used for freestyle and terrain park riding.
> 
> *Twin-ish *- Nearly a twin, but usually just a tiny bit longer / larger in the nose area of your snowboard. Twin-ish snowboards are meant for riding both regular and switch. They're designed for those who spend their time doing a majority of freestyle riding, but with a little bit of all mountain riding as well.
> 
> *Directional* - The nose of the snowboard is longer / fatter than the tail of the snowboard. It's designed for someone who rides regular a majority of the time.
> 
> *Remember*, these shape descriptions are just recommendations and are not set in stone. For example, you’ll find A LOT of very good riders who do freestyle on a directional board.
> 
> *Part 5: Picking the right camber
> 
> Note*: This is a basic look at camber, for a more detailed guide to camber I'd check out our separate stickied thread on camber profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camber is the direction which the bottom of your board curves. There are 4 main types of camber (and a billionzilliontrillion sub types of hybrid camber):
> 
> Regular, reverse, flat / zero camber and hybrid camber.
> 
> Think of a banana.
> 
> *Regular camber* – The banana is curving down
> 
> *Reverse camber* - The banana is curving up
> 
> *Zero / Flat camber* – You somehow made the banana completely straight.
> 
> *Hybrid camber* - This is some sort of mix between regular and reverse camber. One common form of hybrid camber is regular camber in the middle with reverse towards the ends of your snowboard, but you'll find many different types of hybrid camber.
> 
> *What camber works for what type of riding?*
> 
> Note: These are general guidelines of how a type of camber tends to act, but sometimes you'll find a board which performs very different from how you'd expect it's camber to behave.
> 
> *Regular camber* – Offers great stability for riding fast and hitting big jumps
> 
> *Reverse camber* – Great for easy float in powder. Also great for freestyle riding that’s only focused on just rails and boxes due to being easy to press and play around.
> 
> *Zero / Flat camber* - Used as a middle ground between regular camber and reverse camber.
> 
> *Hybrid camber* – Can be used for all situations depending on how the hybrid camber was built. By mixing regular and reverse camber, companies are able to make many different types of hybrid cambers. This means you can have one hybrid camber that's been built for freestyle and another that's been built for powder.
> 
> Snowboard companies have many names for their hybrid camber combinations, so you’ll need to look at the description and shape and often ride the actual board to figure out how many hybrid camber boards perform.
> 
> Every hybrid camber is a little different because every company builds it a little bit differently.


for anyone with size 11 feet and up your most important factor in how wide is the board. The first time I was able to ride -15/ +15. On a Twin tip board and not have to worry about whether I was going to boot out or tow out...wow. I’ve gone through 60 boards, trying different lengths, stiffness and side cut profiles.


----------

